# Journey Of The Soul - Part 2



## Astroboy (Apr 9, 2009)

Part 1 of this series has been concluded and this Part 2 is not necessarily a continuation of Part 1. It actually depends on how you want to look at it. Soul exists Here and Now. Soul cannot exist yesterday nor tomorrow. So how can there be a journey for Soul; a journey can only take place in the realm of Space and Time?


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 12, 2009)

:hmm: I have another question. In Punjabi when a person dies, he is said to have done "Akaal Chalana". Another phrase is "Dunia chad giaa hai". In Malay it is said that he has "meninggal dunia" - left the world.

This is my question: If Soul and Body are separated, how can the Soul depart? Because Soul is always Here and Now and permanent. It is the body that goes away because it is impermanent.

Comments are welcomed!


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 12, 2009)

NamJap ji

I await answers to your message. This question has not yet been answered for me -- though I do have my own private theory. Amarpal ji has addressed this in a very interesting way on a different thread.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 13, 2009)

Excerpts from What Becomes Of The Soul After Death

A dead body cannot speak, cannot walk, cannot see. It remains like a log  of wood after the soul has departed from the body. It is the soul that  enlivens, galvanize, moves and directs the body, mind and the senses.

Everybody feels ‘I exist’, ‘I am, Aham Asmi’. No one can say ‘I do not  exist’. This itself proves the existence of an Immortal Soul or the Supreme  Self. In deep sleep you rest in the Supreme Soul. There is no world for  you. You enjoy unalloyed bliss. This proves that the Supreme Soul exists  and its essential nature is pure bliss. 

Purify your mind. Steady it. Fix the mind on the Supreme Soul. Meditate  and realise your essential divine nature. You will be freed from the wheel  of births and deaths. You will attain eternal bliss and immortality. 

The _Jiva _or the individual soul along with Pranas, the mind and the senses  leaves his former body and obtains a new body. He takes with himself Avidya,  virtues and vicious actions and the impressions left by his previous births. 

 The soul goes from the body accompanied by  the mind, Prana, the senses and the Sukshmabhutas or elements.   The soul takes with it the subtle parts of the elements which are the seeds  of the new body. All the elements accompany the soul. 
  When he departs, the chief Prana departs after him and when the Prana thus  departs, all the other Pranas depart after it. They cannot stay without  the basis or substratum or support of the elements. The subtle elements  or Tanmatras form the base for the moving Pranas. 



Hells are places of torture for the evil-doers. The temporary abodes are  Raurava, Maharaurava, Vahni, Vaitarani and Kumbhika. The two eternal hells  are Tamisra (darkness) and Andhatamisra (blinding darkness). The seven  hells are superintended by Chitragupta and others. Yama is the chief ruler  in those seven hells also. Chitragupta and others are only superintendents  and lieutenants employed by Yama. They are all under Yama’s government  and suzerainty. Chitragupta and others are directed by Yama.

The Sruti says that those who do not go by means of Vidya along the path  of Devayana to Brahmaloka or by means of Karma along the path of Pitriyana  to Chandraloka are born often in low bodies and die often. The evil-doers  go to the third place (_Tritiyam sthaanam_). The Sruti passage says: “Now  those who go along neither of these ways become those small creatures,  flies, worms, etc., continually returning, of whom it may be said: ‘Live  and Die’. Theirs is the third place. The sinners are called small creatures  because they assume the bodies of insects, gnats, etc. Their place is called  the third place because it is neither Brahmaloka, nor the Chandraloka. 

“The souls return the way they went, to the ether, from ether to air. Then  the sacrifices having become air becomes smoke; having become smoke he  becomes mist; having become mist, he becomes cloud; having become cloud  he rains down. The souls do not attain identity with ether, air, etc. They  become only like ether, air, etc. They assume a subtle form like ether,  come under the influence or power of air and get mixed or connected with  smoke etc. The soul passes through them quickly. 
  “Having become cloud he rains down. Then he is born as rice, corn, herbs,  tree, sesamum and beans. From them the escape is beset with most difficulties.  For, whoever the person may be who eats the food and begets offspring,  he henceforth becomes like unto them.” (Chhandogya Upanishad: 10.5.) 
  The soul’s journey through the stages of the ether, air, vapour or smoke,  mist, cloud and rain takes shorter time than its passing through the stages  of corn, semen, foetus, which takes a much longer time of hard suffering. 
  Naradiya Purana says: “He who has begun to descend will enter the mother’s  womb before a year passes since starting, though wandering through different  places.” 
  The souls are merely connected with rice and plants which are already animated  by other souls and do not enjoy their pleasures and pains. They become  connected with those plants. 




The souls use the rice and plants as their halting station without being  identified with them. They do not lose their identity. 
  Chhandogya Upanishad declares: “Whoever eats the food and performs the  act of generation, that again the soul becomes” (V. 10.6). The soul gets  connected with one who performs the act of generation. The descending soul  becomes again that food and that semen. The soul remains in him in copulation  only till he enters into the mother’s womb with the semen injected. He  has a touch with the seminal fluid created by eating such grain and ultimately  attains a body in the womb. 
  He attains a fully developed human body in the womb of the mother which  is fit for experiencing the fruits of the remainder of works. The family  in which he is to be born is regulated by the nature of the remainder as  mentioned in Chh. Up. V. 10-7: “Of these, those whose conduct here has  been good will quickly attain good birth, the birth of a Brahmin, or a  Kshatriya or a Vaisya. But those, whose, conduct here has been bad will  quickly attain an evil birth, of a dog, or a hog, or a Chandala.” 
  The whole object of teaching this law of incarnation is that you should  realise that the Atman or the Absolute alone is the highest bliss. The  Atman alone must be your sole object of quest. You should get disgusted  with this world of pain and sorrow and develop dispassion, discrimination  and try earnestly to attain the eternal bliss of the Absolute. 
  O ignorant man! O foolish man! O miserable man! O deluded soul! Wake up  from your long slumber of ignorance. Open your eyes. Develop the four means  of salvation and attain the goal of life, the _summum bonum, _right now,  in this very birth. Come out of this cage of flesh. You have been long  imprisoned in this prison-house of body from time immemorial. You have  been dwelling in the womb again and again. Cut the knot of Avidya and soar  high in the realms of eternal Bliss.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 13, 2009)

Do Mool Mantar the longer one or the shorter one, you choose. 150,000 times in a year
For e.g. if we start at the beginning of Vaisakhi year 2009 to next Vaisakhi year 2010, then it amounts to doing it 410 times per day x 365 days.

It is a personal choice whether you want to do MOOL MANTRA up to Gurparsad or Nanak Hosi Bhi Sach.
No amount of dispute is going to help you. Doing it will, whichever way you want to, but the idea is to get out of this mess of reincarnation.

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਹਲਾ ੯  ॥
सलोक महला ९ ॥
Salok mėhlā 9.
Shalok, Ninth Mehl:

ਗੁਨ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਗਾਇਓ ਨਹੀ ਜਨਮੁ ਅਕਾਰਥ ਕੀਨੁ  ॥
गुन गोबिंद गाइओ नही जनमु अकारथ कीनु ॥
Gun gobinḏ gā▫i▫o nahī janam akārath kīn.
If you do not sing the Praises of the Lord, your life is rendered useless.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਭਜੁ ਮਨਾ ਜਿਹ ਬਿਧਿ ਜਲ ਕਉ ਮੀਨੁ  ॥੧॥
कहु नानक हरि भजु मना जिह बिधि जल कउ मीनु ॥१॥
Kaho Nānak har bẖaj manā jih biḏẖ jal ka▫o mīn. ||1||
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; immerse your mind in Him, like the fish in the water. ||1||

ਬਿਖਿਅਨ ਸਿਉ ਕਾਹੇ ਰਚਿਓ ਨਿਮਖ ਨ ਹੋਹਿ ਉਦਾਸੁ  ॥
बिखिअन सिउ काहे रचिओ निमख न होहि उदासु ॥
Bikẖi▫an si▫o kāhe racẖi▫o nimakẖ na hohi uḏās.
Why are you engrossed in sin and corruption? You are not detached, even for a moment!

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਾ ਪਰੈ ਨ ਜਮ ਕੀ ਫਾਸ  ॥੨॥
कहु नानक भजु हरि मना परै न जम की फास ॥२॥
Kaho Nānak bẖaj har manā parai na jam kī fās. ||2||
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord, and you shall not be caught in the noose of death. ||2||

ਤਰਨਾਪੋ ਇਉ ਹੀ ਗਇਓ ਲੀਓ ਜਰਾ ਤਨੁ ਜੀਤਿ  ॥
तरनापो इउ ही गइओ लीओ जरा तनु जीति ॥
Ŧarnāpo i▫o hī ga▫i▫o lī▫o jarā ṯan jīṯ.
Your youth has passed away like this, and old age has overtaken your body.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਭਜੁ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਾ ਅਉਧ ਜਾਤੁ ਹੈ ਬੀਤਿ  ॥੩॥
कहु नानक भजु हरि मना अउध जातु है बीति ॥३॥
Kaho Nānak bẖaj har manā a▫oḏẖ jāṯ hai bīṯ. ||3||
Says Nanak, meditate, vibrate upon the Lord; your life is fleeting away! ||3||

ਬਿਰਧਿ ਭਇਓ ਸੂਝੈ ਨਹੀ ਕਾਲੁ ਪਹੂਚਿਓ ਆਨਿ  ॥
बिरधि भइओ सूझै नही कालु पहूचिओ आनि ॥
Biraḏẖ bẖa▫i▫o sūjẖai nahī kāl pahūcẖi▫o ān.
You have become old, and you do not understand that death is overtaking you.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਰ ਬਾਵਰੇ ਕਿਉ ਨ ਭਜੈ ਭਗਵਾਨੁ  ॥੪॥
कहु नानक नर बावरे किउ न भजै भगवानु ॥४॥
Kaho Nānak nar bāvre ki▫o na bẖajai bẖagvān. ||4||
Says Nanak, you are insane! Why do you not remember and meditate on God? ||4||

ਧਨੁ ਦਾਰਾ ਸੰਪਤਿ ਸਗਲ ਜਿਨਿ ਅਪੁਨੀ ਕਰਿ ਮਾਨਿ  ॥
धनु दारा स्मपति सगल जिनि अपुनी करि मानि ॥
Ḏẖan ḏārā sampaṯ sagal jin apunī kar mān.
Your wealth, spouse, and all the possessions which you claim as your own -

ਇਨ ਮੈ ਕਛੁ ਸੰਗੀ ਨਹੀ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਚੀ ਜਾਨਿ  ॥੫॥
इन मै कछु संगी नही नानक साची जानि ॥५॥
In mai kacẖẖ sangī nahī Nānak sācẖī jān. ||5||
none of these shall go along with you in the end. O Nanak, know this as true. ||5||

ਪਤਿਤ ਉਧਾਰਨ ਭੈ ਹਰਨ ਹਰਿ ਅਨਾਥ ਕੇ ਨਾਥ  ॥
पतित उधारन भै हरन हरि अनाथ के नाथ ॥
Paṯiṯ uḏẖāran bẖai haran har anāth ke nāth.
He is the Saving Grace of sinners, the Destroyer of fear, the Master of the masterless.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਹ ਜਾਨੀਐ ਸਦਾ ਬਸਤੁ ਤੁਮ ਸਾਥਿ  ॥੬॥
कहु नानक तिह जानीऐ सदा बसतु तुम साथि ॥६॥
Kaho Nānak ṯih jānī▫ai saḏā basaṯ ṯum sāth. ||6||
Says Nanak, realize and know Him, who is always with you. ||6||

ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਜਿਹ ਤੋ ਕਉ ਦੀਓ ਤਾਂ ਸਿਉ ਨੇਹੁ ਨ ਕੀਨ  ॥
तनु धनु जिह तो कउ दीओ तां सिउ नेहु न कीन ॥
Ŧan ḏẖan jih ṯo ka▫o ḏī▫o ṯāŉ si▫o nehu na kīn.
He has given you your body and wealth, but you are not in love with Him.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਰ ਬਾਵਰੇ ਅਬ ਕਿਉ ਡੋਲਤ ਦੀਨ  ॥੭॥
कहु नानक नर बावरे अब किउ डोलत दीन ॥७॥
Kaho Nānak nar bāvre ab ki▫o dolaṯ ḏīn. ||7||
Says Nanak, you are insane! Why do you now shake and tremble so helplessly? ||7||

ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸੰਪੈ ਸੁਖ ਦੀਓ ਅਰੁ ਜਿਹ ਨੀਕੇ ਧਾਮ  ॥
तनु धनु स्मपै सुख दीओ अरु जिह नीके धाम ॥
Ŧan ḏẖan sampai sukẖ ḏī▫o ar jih nīke ḏẖām.
He has given you your body, wealth, property, peace and beautiful mansions.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਨੁ ਰੇ ਮਨਾ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਕਾਹਿ ਨ ਰਾਮੁ  ॥੮॥
कहु नानक सुनु रे मना सिमरत काहि न रामु ॥८॥
Kaho Nānak sun re manā simraṯ kāhi na rām. ||8||
Says Nanak, listen, mind: why don't you remember the Lord in meditation? ||8||

ਸਭ ਸੁਖ ਦਾਤਾ ਰਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਦੂਸਰ ਨਾਹਿਨ ਕੋਇ  ॥
सभ सुख दाता रामु है दूसर नाहिन कोइ ॥
Sabẖ sukẖ ḏāṯā rām hai ḏūsar nāhin ko▫e.
The Lord is the Giver of all peace and comfort. There is no other at all.

ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਨਿ ਰੇ ਮਨਾ ਤਿਹ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਇ  ॥੯॥
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना तिह सिमरत गति होइ ॥९॥
Kaho Nānak sun re manā ṯih simraṯ gaṯ ho▫e. ||9||
Says Nanak, listen, mind: meditating in remembrance on Him, salvation is attained. ||9||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 13, 2009)

Ang 149

ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ 
पउड़ी ॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਚਾਰੇ  ਕੁੰਡਾ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਅੰਦਰੁ  ਭਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
चारे कुंडा देखि अंदरु भालिआ ॥ 
Cẖāre kundā ḏekẖ anḏar bẖāli▫ā. 
After looking around in the four directions, I looked within my own self. 

ਸਚੈ  ਪੁਰਖਿ  ਅਲਖਿ  ਸਿਰਜਿ  ਨਿਹਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
सचै पुरखि अलखि सिरजि निहालिआ ॥ 
Sacẖai purakẖ alakẖ siraj nihāli▫ā. 
There, I saw the True, Invisible Lord Creator. 

ਉਝੜਿ  ਭੁਲੇ  ਰਾਹ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਵੇਖਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
उझड़ि भुले राह गुरि वेखालिआ ॥ 
Ujẖaṛ bẖule rāh gur vekẖāli▫ā. 
I was wandering in the wilderness, but now the Guru has shown me the Way. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਸਚੇ  ਵਾਹੁ  ਸਚੁ  ਸਮਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
सतिगुर सचे वाहु सचु समालिआ ॥ 
Saṯgur sacẖe vāhu sacẖ samāli▫ā. 
Hail to the True, True Guru, through whom we merge in the Truth. 

ਪਾਇਆ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਘਰਾਹੁ  ਦੀਵਾ  ਬਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
पाइआ रतनु घराहु दीवा बालिआ ॥ 
Pā▫i▫ā raṯan gẖarāhu ḏīvā bāli▫ā. 
I have found the jewel within the home of my own self; the lamp within has been lit. 

ਸਚੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਲਾਹਿ  ਸੁਖੀਏ  ਸਚ  ਵਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
सचै सबदि सलाहि सुखीए सच वालिआ ॥ 
Sacẖai sabaḏ salāhi sukẖī▫e sacẖ vāli▫ā. 
Those who praise the True Word of the Shabad, abide in the peace of Truth. 

ਨਿਡਰਿਆ  ਡਰੁ  ਲਗਿ  ਗਰਬਿ  ਸਿ  ਗਾਲਿਆ  ॥ 
निडरिआ डरु लगि गरबि सि गालिआ ॥ 
Nidri▫ā dar lag garab sė gāli▫ā. 
But those who do not have the Fear of God, are overtaken by fear. They are destroyed by their own pride. 

ਨਾਵਹੁ  ਭੁਲਾ  ਜਗੁ  ਫਿਰੈ  ਬੇਤਾਲਿਆ  ॥੨੪॥ 
नावहु भुला जगु फिरै बेतालिआ ॥२४॥ 
Nāvhu bẖulā jag firai beṯāli▫ā. ||24|| 
Having forgotten the Name, the world is roaming around like a wild demon. ||24||


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 17, 2009)

Reading this reminded me of how much I miss SPN; as I've been preoccupied elsewise for the last two months. Still, even though I haven't had the time to read any more of the Gurdwara (is that the right word for the Sikh Scriptures? Forgive me if I'm wrong, for though I have been trying to learn more about the Sikhi - I'm a bit rusty), I have to make a comment here; as I promised God that I'd share what It once showed me.
In the West the word 'Eternity' is often used to convey the 'Heavenly Realm'; which, though this point is most often badly misunderstood - or left out altogether, is actually a very accurate way to describe the Place you go when you Die (which is the same place for all of us, no matter which - or whose - Guru you listen to).
If you read my Description of the Two Existential Experiences I've had (in Introducing Myself, and also mentioned in many of my other postings), then - providing you believe what happened was a Real Thing - you'll know that I believe that God opened the door to the nether realm just long enough for me to get a peak inside; as I'm handicapped by Pain, and the benefits of 'normal meditational practices' are denied to me by it - so I believe that God did this thing, to give me the chance to advance spiritually as much as i would have been able to do if I could 'Meditate Normally'.
While in that Formless State, Time became a kind of 'static thing' - it no longer seemed to be running from past to future; it just 'was'. Looking into the past or future was as easy as looking to the right or left; and, for an all to breif moment, I could see - and access the memories of - all my Past Lives.
When I awoke; there was a White Streak in my hair that hadn't been there before - so I BELIEVE, I MOST SURELY DO!
This 'eternity effect' (in which the term 'continuum' takes on a whole new meaning) has, due to it's hard to describe nature, led to many different - and most often somewhat confused - beliefs systems to adopt different Dogmas regarding this subject; though, at the root of the issue, I know that all of the Gurus (or Messiahs, or Prophets, or Mahatmas) of all of these different Religions got the same information from the same source.
The same Truth is True for all. I'd say that I wish I knew more about what the Sikh Gurus have to say about this, so I don't offend anyone; but it is that kind of taking offense over such misrepresentations of the same True Truth that has brought us to the Edge of Disaster - while the Band Plays On.
I hope you can see WHY I took a little time out to write this for you; for the most part, I find the Sikhi to be kindly and wise - but you could still use a little work on the openmindedness parts, as God Loves a Lover, and the best Sermons lead to Understanding rather than an excuse to behave devisively.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Are we putting too much attention on our shadow?
 As it is understood, without the real, the shadow would not exist. 
Or maybe, do we know how to see ourselves? 
I don't mean our shadow.


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 19, 2009)

I was just pondering those who 'tremble in fear' as they approach Death; those who've lived their lives soley for the sake of their own vain selfish urges, who're suddenly facing the prospect of being Dead - without the precious possesions they've screwed everyone over to get, without the precious position, the (suddenly) meaningless Badges and Emblems, that allowed/enabled then to live so oppulently, so selfishly; and I thought of my Grandfather lying on his Deathbed.
He, the Wisest Man I've ever known (my Dad drank too much Booze), was 83; his Wife had passed on 12 years earlier; he'd had a Good Life; he'd raised two Daughters during the Depression on his Dairy, Egg, Chicken Farm; he'd been "The last man in Johnson County Nebraska to give my (his) Manure Spreader; which is why my (his) Farm may have dried up - but it didn't blow away (see: 'The Dust Bowl', 1930's America; if you don't know about it already); and when he was diagnosed with Terminal Cancer, he'd had a Hospital Bed - along with a Skilled Nurse - installed in his Living Room, then settled in to await Death.
He was utterly Calm, utterly Composed, completely At Peace.
As far as I know, he'd never attended a Church of any kind; but his belief in some kind of 'beyond' was palpable; as was his assurance in the idea that his having lived the kind of life that he'd led - based on such wisdom as, "If a Jobs worth doing, it's worth doing right!" - was going to lead him to be reunited with his beloved wife - somehow, someway.
If there's no 'knowing' as the end approaches; if the virtue of virtuosity does not become quite plain at that time; then I don't know how he could have faced his eminent Death so calmly.
Clearly the man had focused on both the shadow and the reality that cast it; as they are inseperable!
Therefore, namjap ji, I don't think it's possible to focus on one or the other too much!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 20, 2009)

JimRinX Ji,

I enjoy going thru your narrative terms and that actually makes me go thru the dictionary like I did for the Band Played On - depicted the sinking titanic making the distress calls seem unimportant. 


Aad Ji,

Your explanation on Bhagat Kabir's Seloks fits in perfectly as well.





> _*Quoted by aad0002*_
> I knew what it meant but it took days to put into words. We, says Kabeer, are puppets, and as such we have no will or power of our own. We suffer from the problem of self-inflation. Made of earth and water, like puppets we crumble when our clay is dry, and turn to mush when it is wet. At the mercy of natural forces, we still dare to give ourselves a name "mankind" thinking to set ourselves apart from the rest of creation. We are guests of the universe, and the visit is short, yet we dare to believe that we can dominate the space and time that we do not own.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 20, 2009)

More Excerpts from What Becomes Of The Soul After Death

The _Charvakas _and materialists hold that the combination of matter or body  produces thought, intelligence, consciousness, mind and soul, and that  consciousness, etc., last so long as the body lasts. They believe that  thought or intelligence or consciousness is a function or secretion of  the brain, just as bile is a secretion of the liver. Very strange indeed!  Combination of atoms and molecules can never generate thought, intelligence  or consciousness. Motion cannot produce sensation, ideas and thoughts.  Consciousness or intelligence is verily not an act of motion. No scientist  can prove that matter or force has ever produced consciousness or intelligence.  The _Charvakas _and the materialists are deluding themselves by various false  arguments. They have lost their power of discrimination on account of sensual  indulgence. They have not got the subtle pure intellect to discern things  in their proper light. Consciousness, intelligence and bliss are the attributes  of the Universal Soul. This body is constantly changing. This physical  body, which is a combination of the five elements, will be destroyed. But  the eternal Soul which is the basis, substratum and source for matter,  energy, mind will ever remain. The sense of ‘I’ will continue to exist  even after this body perishes. You can never think or imagine that you  do not exist after the body is destroyed. There is an innate feeling in  you that you do exist after the body is gone. This proves that there is  an immortal soul independent of the body. The soul can never be demonstrated,  but its existence can be inferred by certain empirical facts. 
  The innate question: “What remains after death? What becomes of the soul  after the death of the body? Where is he gone? Does he still exist?” spontaneously  arises in all minds. This is a momentous question which touches the hearts  of all deeply. The same question arises today in all people of all countries,  as it arose thousands of years ago. No one can stop this. The same question  is discussed today and it will be discussed in the future also. From ancient  times, philosophers, sages, saints, Yogins, thinkers, Swamis, metaphysicians  and prophets have tried their best to solve this great problem. 
  When you lead a life of luxury, when you are rolling in wealth, you forget  it. But the moment you see that one of your dearest relations is snatched  away by the cruel hand of death you are struck with awe and wonder and  begin to reflect within yourself. “Where is he gone? Does he still exist?  Is there a soul independent of body? He cannot be totally annihilated.  His impressions of thoughts and actions cannot die.” 
  The seers of Upanishads boldly declared with emphasis on account of their  intuitive realisation that there is One All-pervading Immortal Soul, Self-luminous,  All-Blissful, Birthless, Decayless, Deathless, Timeless, Spaceless, Thoughtless,  and that the individual soul is identical with this Supreme Soul when his  limiting adjuncts such as body and mind are dissolved when he is freed  from ignorance through knowledge of the Imperishable Soul. Soul is the  Inner Ruler and Director of the mind, Prana and senses. Mind borrows its  light from the soul. 
  Soul is beyond the realm of physical science. Soul is beyond the reach  of material science. Man is a soul wearing a physical body. Soul is extremely  subtle. It is subtler than ether, mind and energy. Consciousness, intelligence  are of the soul and not of the body. Consciousness is evidence of the existence  of the soul. Personality of man is a brief, partial manifestation of the  Immortal, All-pervading, Indivisible Soul or Atman or Brahman. Soul is  the immortal part in man. O ignorant man, who has been led astray by the  study of those books which deny the existence of an Immortal Soul, wake  up now from the slumber of ignorance. Open your eyes. You have already  reserved a seat for you in hell and obtained a direct passport to this  dark region by study of heaven-closing worthless books. Burn these books  at once, and study the Gita and the Upanishads. Do Japa, Kirtan and meditation  regularly and thoroughly overhaul your wrong Samskaras. Then only you are  saved from destruction. 
  Do not identify with this body. You are not this perishable body. You are  the Immortal Soul. Identify yourself with the soul. _“Tat Tvam Asi_—Thou  art That”. Feel this. Realise this and be free.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 20, 2009)

More Excerpts from What Becomes Of The Soul After Death

The _Charvakas _and materialists hold that the combination of matter or body  produces thought, intelligence, consciousness, mind and soul, and that  consciousness, etc., last so long as the body lasts. They believe that  thought or intelligence or consciousness is a function or secretion of  the brain, just as bile is a secretion of the liver. Very strange indeed!  Combination of atoms and molecules can never generate thought, intelligence  or consciousness. Motion cannot produce sensation, ideas and thoughts.  Consciousness or intelligence is verily not an act of motion. No scientist  can prove that matter or force has ever produced consciousness or intelligence.  The _Charvakas _and the materialists are deluding themselves by various false  arguments. They have lost their power of discrimination on account of sensual  indulgence. They have not got the subtle pure intellect to discern things  in their proper light. Consciousness, intelligence and bliss are the attributes  of the Universal Soul. This body is constantly changing. This physical  body, which is a combination of the five elements, will be destroyed. But  the eternal Soul which is the basis, substratum and source for matter,  energy, mind will ever remain. The sense of ‘I’ will continue to exist  even after this body perishes. You can never think or imagine that you  do not exist after the body is destroyed. There is an innate feeling in  you that you do exist after the body is gone. This proves that there is  an immortal soul independent of the body. The soul can never be demonstrated,  but its existence can be inferred by certain empirical facts. 
  The innate question: “What remains after death? What becomes of the soul  after the death of the body? Where is he gone? Does he still exist?” spontaneously  arises in all minds. This is a momentous question which touches the hearts  of all deeply. The same question arises today in all people of all countries,  as it arose thousands of years ago. No one can stop this. The same question  is discussed today and it will be discussed in the future also. From ancient  times, philosophers, sages, saints, Yogins, thinkers, Swamis, metaphysicians  and prophets have tried their best to solve this great problem. 
  When you lead a life of luxury, when you are rolling in wealth, you forget  it. But the moment you see that one of your dearest relations is snatched  away by the cruel hand of death you are struck with awe and wonder and  begin to reflect within yourself. “Where is he gone? Does he still exist?  Is there a soul independent of body? He cannot be totally annihilated.  His impressions of thoughts and actions cannot die.” 
  The seers of Upanishads boldly declared with emphasis on account of their  intuitive realisation that there is One All-pervading Immortal Soul, Self-luminous,  All-Blissful, Birthless, Decayless, Deathless, Timeless, Spaceless, Thoughtless,  and that the individual soul is identical with this Supreme Soul when his  limiting adjuncts such as body and mind are dissolved when he is freed  from ignorance through knowledge of the Imperishable Soul. Soul is the  Inner Ruler and Director of the mind, Prana and senses. Mind borrows its  light from the soul. 
  Soul is beyond the realm of physical science. Soul is beyond the reach  of material science. Man is a soul wearing a physical body. Soul is extremely  subtle. It is subtler than ether, mind and energy. Consciousness, intelligence  are of the soul and not of the body. Consciousness is evidence of the existence  of the soul. Personality of man is a brief, partial manifestation of the  Immortal, All-pervading, Indivisible Soul or Atman or Brahman. Soul is  the immortal part in man. O ignorant man, who has been led astray by the  study of those books which deny the existence of an Immortal Soul, wake  up now from the slumber of ignorance. Open your eyes. You have already  reserved a seat for you in hell and obtained a direct passport to this  dark region by study of heaven-closing worthless books. Burn these books  at once, and study the Gita and the Upanishads. Do Japa, Kirtan and meditation  regularly and thoroughly overhaul your wrong Samskaras. Then only you are  saved from destruction. 
  Do not identify with this body. You are not this perishable body. You are  the Immortal Soul. Identify yourself with the soul. _“Tat Tvam Asi_—Thou  art That”. Feel this. Realise this and be free.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 20, 2009)

Ang 1427

ਪਾਂਚ  ਤਤ  ਕੋ  ਤਨੁ  ਰਚਿਓ  ਜਾਨਹੁ  ਚਤੁਰ  ਸੁਜਾਨ  ॥ 
पांच तत को तनु रचिओ जानहु चतुर सुजान ॥ 
Pāŉcẖ ṯaṯ ko ṯan racẖi▫o jānhu cẖaṯur sujān. 
Your body is made up of the five elements; you are clever and wise - know this well. 

ਜਿਹ  ਤੇ  ਉਪਜਿਓ  ਨਾਨਕਾ  ਲੀਨ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਮੈ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥੧੧॥ 
जिह ते उपजिओ नानका लीन ताहि मै मानु ॥११॥ 
Jih ṯe upji▫o nānkā līn ṯāhi mai mān. ||11|| 
Believe it - you shall merge once again into the One, O Nanak, from whom you originated. ||11|| 

ਘਟ  ਘਟ  ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੂ  ਬਸੈ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕਹਿਓ  ਪੁਕਾਰਿ  ॥ 
घट घट मै हरि जू बसै संतन कहिओ पुकारि ॥ 
Gẖat gẖat mai har jū basai sanṯan kahi▫o pukār. 
The Dear Lord abides in each and every heart; the Saints proclaim this as true. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਤਿਹ  ਭਜੁ  ਮਨਾ  ਭਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਉਤਰਹਿ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥੧੨॥ 
कहु नानक तिह भजु मना भउ निधि उतरहि पारि ॥१२॥ 
Kaho Nānak ṯih bẖaj manā bẖa▫o niḏẖ uṯrėh pār. ||12|| 
Says Nanak, meditate and vibrate upon Him, and you shall cross over the terrifying world-ocean. ||12|| 

ਸੁਖੁ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਜਿਹ  ਪਰਸੈ  ਨਹੀ  ਲੋਭੁ  ਮੋਹੁ  ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
सुखु दुखु जिह परसै नही लोभु मोहु अभिमानु ॥ 
Sukẖ ḏukẖ jih parsai nahī lobẖ moh abẖimān. 
One who is not touched by pleasure or pain, greed, emotional attachment and egotistical pride - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨੁ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਸੋ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੧੩॥ 
कहु नानक सुनु रे मना सो मूरति भगवान ॥१३॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā so mūraṯ bẖagvān. ||13|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: he is the very image of God. ||13|| 

ਉਸਤਤਿ  ਨਿੰਦਿਆ  ਨਾਹਿ  ਜਿਹਿ  ਕੰਚਨ  ਲੋਹ  ਸਮਾਨਿ  ॥ 
उसतति निंदिआ नाहि जिहि कंचन लोह समानि ॥ 
Usṯaṯ ninḏi▫ā nāhi jihi kancẖan loh samān. 
One who is beyond praise and slander, who looks upon gold and iron alike - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਤੈ  ਜਾਨਿ  ॥੧੪॥ 
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना मुकति ताहि तै जानि ॥१४॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā mukaṯ ṯāhi ṯai jān. ||14|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: know that such a person is liberated. ||14|| 

ਹਰਖੁ  ਸੋਗੁ  ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਨਹੀ  ਬੈਰੀ  ਮੀਤ  ਸਮਾਨਿ  ॥ 
हरखु सोगु जा कै नही बैरी मीत समानि ॥ 
Harakẖ sog jā kai nahī bairī mīṯ samān. 
One who is not affected by pleasure or pain, who looks upon friend and enemy alike - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਤੈ  ਜਾਨਿ  ॥੧੫॥ 
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना मुकति ताहि तै जानि ॥१५॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā mukaṯ ṯāhi ṯai jān. ||15|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: know that such a person is liberated. ||15|| 

ਭੈ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਕਉ  ਦੇਤ  ਨਹਿ  ਨਹਿ  ਭੈ  ਮਾਨਤ  ਆਨ  ॥ 
भै काहू कउ देत नहि नहि भै मानत आन ॥ 
Bẖai kāhū ka▫o ḏeṯ nėh nėh bẖai mānaṯ ān. 
One who does not frighten anyone, and who is not afraid of anyone else - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਗਿਆਨੀ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਬਖਾਨਿ  ॥੧੬॥ 
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना गिआनी ताहि बखानि ॥१६॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā gi▫ānī ṯāhi bakẖān. ||16|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: call him spiritually wise. ||16|| 

ਜਿਹਿ  ਬਿਖਿਆ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਤਜੀ  ਲੀਓ  ਭੇਖ  ਬੈਰਾਗ  ॥ 
जिहि बिखिआ सगली तजी लीओ भेख बैराग ॥ 
Jihi bikẖi▫ā saglī ṯajī lī▫o bẖekẖ bairāg. 
One who has forsaken all sin and corruption, who wears the robes of neutral detachment - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨੁ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਤਿਹ  ਨਰ  ਮਾਥੈ  ਭਾਗੁ  ॥੧੭॥ 
कहु नानक सुनु रे मना तिह नर माथै भागु ॥१७॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā ṯih nar māthai bẖāg. ||17|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: good destiny is written on his forehead. ||17|| 

ਜਿਹਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਮਮਤਾ  ਤਜੀ  ਸਭ  ਤੇ  ਭਇਓ  ਉਦਾਸੁ  ॥ 
जिहि माइआ ममता तजी सभ ते भइओ उदासु ॥ 
Jihi mā▫i▫ā mamṯā ṯajī sabẖ ṯe bẖa▫i▫o uḏās. 
One who renounces Maya and possessiveness and is detached from everything - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨੁ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਤਿਹ  ਘਟਿ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਨਿਵਾਸੁ  ॥੧੮॥ 
कहु नानक सुनु रे मना तिह घटि ब्रहम निवासु ॥१८॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā ṯih gẖat barahm nivās. ||18|| 
says Nanak, listen, mind: God abides in his heart. ||18|| 

ਜਿਹਿ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਤਜੀ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਰਾਮੁ  ਪਛਾਨਿ  ॥ 
जिहि प्रानी हउमै तजी करता रामु पछानि ॥ 
Jihi parānī ha▫umai ṯajī karṯā rām pacẖẖān. 
That mortal, who forsakes egotism, and realizes the Creator Lord - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਵਹੁ  ਮੁਕਤਿ  ਨਰੁ  ਇਹ  ਮਨ  ਸਾਚੀ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥੧੯॥ 
कहु नानक वहु मुकति नरु इह मन साची मानु ॥१९॥ 
Kaho Nānak vahu mukaṯ nar ih man sācẖī mān. ||19|| 
says Nanak, that person is liberated; O mind, know this as true. ||19|| 

ਭੈ  ਨਾਸਨ  ਦੁਰਮਤਿ  ਹਰਨ  ਕਲਿ  ਮੈ  ਹਰਿ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ 
भै नासन दुरमति हरन कलि मै हरि को नामु ॥ 
Bẖai nāsan ḏurmaṯ haran kal mai har ko nām. 
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Name of the Lord is the Destroyer of fear, the Eradicator of evil-mindedness. 

ਨਿਸਿ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਜੋ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਜੈ  ਸਫਲ  ਹੋਹਿ  ਤਿਹ  ਕਾਮ  ॥੨੦॥ 
निसि दिनु जो नानक भजै सफल होहि तिह काम ॥२०॥ 
Nis ḏin jo Nānak bẖajai safal hohi ṯih kām. ||20|| 
Night and day, O Nanak, whoever vibrates and meditates on the Lord's Name, sees all of his works brought to fruition. ||20|| 

ਜਿਹਬਾ  ਗੁਨ  ਗੋਬਿੰਦ  ਭਜਹੁ  ਕਰਨ  ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ 
जिहबा गुन गोबिंद भजहु करन सुनहु हरि नामु ॥ 
Jihbā gun gobinḏ bẖajahu karan sunhu har nām. 
Vibrate with your tongue the Glorious Praises of the Lord of the Universe; with your ears, hear the Lord's Name. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਪਰਹਿ  ਨ  ਜਮ  ਕੈ  ਧਾਮ  ॥੨੧॥ 
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना परहि न जम कै धाम ॥२१॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā parėh na jam kai ḏẖām. ||21|| 
Says Nanak, listen, man: you shall not have to go to the house of Death. ||21|| 

ਜੋ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ  ਮਮਤਾ  ਤਜੈ  ਲੋਭ  ਮੋਹ  ਅਹੰਕਾਰ  ॥ 
जो प्रानी ममता तजै लोभ मोह अहंकार ॥ 
Jo parānī mamṯā ṯajai lobẖ moh ahaŉkār. 
That mortal who renounces possessiveness, greed, emotional attachment and egotism - 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਆਪਨ  ਤਰੈ  ਅਉਰਨ  ਲੇਤ  ਉਧਾਰ  ॥੨੨॥ 
कहु नानक आपन तरै अउरन लेत उधार ॥२२॥ 
Kaho Nānak āpan ṯarai a▫uran leṯ uḏẖār. ||22|| 
says Nanak, he himself is saved, and he saves many others as well. ||22|| 

ਜਿਉ  ਸੁਪਨਾ  ਅਰੁ  ਪੇਖਨਾ  ਐਸੇ  ਜਗ  ਕਉ  ਜਾਨਿ  ॥ 
जिउ सुपना अरु पेखना ऐसे जग कउ जानि ॥ 
Ji▫o supnā ar pekẖnā aise jag ka▫o jān. 
Like a dream and a show, so is this world, you must know. 

ਇਨ  ਮੈ  ਕਛੁ  ਸਾਚੋ  ਨਹੀ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਭਗਵਾਨ  ॥੨੩॥ 
इन मै कछु साचो नही नानक बिनु भगवान ॥२३॥ 
In mai kacẖẖ sācẖo nahī Nānak bin bẖagvān. ||23|| 
None of this is true, O Nanak, without God. ||23|| 

ਨਿਸਿ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਕਾਰਨੇ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ  ਡੋਲਤ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ 
निसि दिनु माइआ कारने प्रानी डोलत नीत ॥ 
Nis ḏin mā▫i▫ā kārne parānī dolaṯ nīṯ. 
Night and day, for the sake of Maya, the mortal wanders constantly. 

ਕੋਟਨ  ਮੈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੋਊ  ਨਾਰਾਇਨੁ  ਜਿਹ  ਚੀਤਿ  ॥੨੪॥ 
कोटन मै नानक कोऊ नाराइनु जिह चीति ॥२४॥ 
Kotan mai Nānak ko▫ū nārā▫in jih cẖīṯ. ||24|| 
Among millions, O Nanak, there is scarcely anyone, who keeps the Lord in his consciousness. ||24|| 

ਜੈਸੇ  ਜਲ  ਤੇ  ਬੁਦਬੁਦਾ  ਉਪਜੈ  ਬਿਨਸੈ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ 
जैसे जल ते बुदबुदा उपजै बिनसै नीत ॥ 
Jaise jal ṯe buḏbuḏā upjai binsai nīṯ. 
As the bubbles in the water well up and disappear again, 

ਜਗ  ਰਚਨਾ  ਤੈਸੇ  ਰਚੀ  ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੨੫॥ 
जग रचना तैसे रची कहु नानक सुनि मीत ॥२५॥ 
Jag racẖnā ṯaise racẖī kaho Nānak sun mīṯ. ||25|| 
so is the universe created; says Nanak, listen, O my friend! ||25|| 

ਪ੍ਰਾਨੀ  ਕਛੂ  ਨ  ਚੇਤਈ  ਮਦਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਕੈ  ਅੰਧੁ  ॥ 
प्रानी कछू न चेतई मदि माइआ कै अंधु ॥ 
Parānī kacẖẖū na cẖeṯ▫ī maḏ mā▫i▫ā kai anḏẖ. 
The mortal does not remember the Lord, even for a moment; he is blinded by the wine of Maya. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਭਜਨ  ਪਰਤ  ਤਾਹਿ  ਜਮ  ਫੰਧ  ॥੨੬॥ 
कहु नानक बिनु हरि भजन परत ताहि जम फंध ॥२६॥ 
Kaho Nānak bin har bẖajan paraṯ ṯāhi jam fanḏẖ. ||26|| 
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, he is caught by the noose of Death. ||26|| 

ਜਉ  ਸੁਖ  ਕਉ  ਚਾਹੈ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਰਨਿ  ਰਾਮ  ਕੀ  ਲੇਹ  ॥ 
जउ सुख कउ चाहै सदा सरनि राम की लेह ॥ 
Ja▫o sukẖ ka▫o cẖāhai saḏā saran rām kī leh. 
If you yearn for eternal peace, then seek the Sanctuary of the Lord. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਨਿ  ਰੇ  ਮਨਾ  ਦੁਰਲਭ  ਮਾਨੁਖ  ਦੇਹ  ॥੨੭॥ 
कहु नानक सुनि रे मना दुरलभ मानुख देह ॥२७॥ 
Kaho Nānak sun re manā ḏurlabẖ mānukẖ ḏeh. ||27|| 
Says Nanak, listen, mind: this human body is difficult to obtain. ||27|| 

ਮਾਇਆ  ਕਾਰਨਿ  ਧਾਵਹੀ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਲੋਗ  ਅਜਾਨ  ॥ 
माइआ कारनि धावही मूरख लोग अजान ॥ 
Mā▫i▫ā kāran ḏẖāvhī mūrakẖ log ajān. 
For the sake of Maya, the fools and ignorant people run all around. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਭਜਨ  ਬਿਰਥਾ  ਜਨਮੁ  ਸਿਰਾਨ  ॥੨੮॥ 
कहु नानक बिनु हरि भजन बिरथा जनमु सिरान ॥२८॥ 
Kaho Nānak bin har bẖajan birthā janam sirān. ||28|| 
Says Nanak, without meditating on the Lord, life passes away uselessly. ||28||


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 20, 2009)

namjap said:


> :hmm: I have another question. In Punjabi when a person dies, he is said to have done "Akaal Chalana". Another phrase is "Dunia chad giaa hai". In Malay it is said that he has "meninggal dunia" - left the world.
> 
> This is my question: If Soul and Body are separated, how can the Soul depart? Because Soul is always Here and Now and permanent. It is the body that goes away because it is impermanent.
> 
> Comments are welcomed!



 Imho..in Anand Sahib Ji..Guur Amardass Ji says..Taan tu jaag mehn aiyah....You arrived in this WORLD..when the Creator placed His JYOT within YOU.
So when the JYOT departs...the lifeless body is left behind....THE JYOT may/may not be "HERE" ( on this earth )..BUT its Definitely NOT in the BODY..the SREER...the Harmandir is Empty.
Baba bolteh theh kahan gayeh ?? Where ?? No body knows...
Just now..the speaking voice is SILENT...the beating heart is still...the lifeless body is ready for...destruction....cremation/burial..etc.
Gurbani says clearly..rays of the sun have merged back with teh Light-Source..the water has merged with the ocean...and the air with the air..and the Spirit gone...
The Ultimate SECRET that God has kept from us ALL>


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Ang 203

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਭੁਜ  ਬਲ  ਬੀਰ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਗਰਤ  ਪਰਤ  ਗਹਿ  ਲੇਹੁ  ਅੰਗੁਰੀਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
भुज बल बीर ब्रहम सुख सागर गरत परत गहि लेहु अंगुरीआ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Bẖuj bal bīr barahm sukẖ sāgar garaṯ paraṯ gėh leho angurī▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
O Brave and Powerful God, Ocean of Peace, I fell into the pit - please, take my hand. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸ੍ਰਵਨਿ  ਨ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਨੈਨ  ਸੁੰਦਰ  ਨਹੀ  ਆਰਤ  ਦੁਆਰਿ  ਰਟਤ  ਪਿੰਗੁਰੀਆ  ॥੧॥ 
स्रवनि न सुरति नैन सुंदर नही आरत दुआरि रटत पिंगुरीआ ॥१॥ 
Sarvan na suraṯ nain sunḏar nahī āraṯ ḏu▫ār rataṯ pingurī▫ā. ||1|| 
My ears do not hear, and my eyes are not beautiful. I am in such pain; I am a poor cripple, crying at Your Door. ||1|| 

ਦੀਨਾ  ਨਾਥ  ਅਨਾਥ  ਕਰੁਣਾ  ਮੈ  ਸਾਜਨ  ਮੀਤ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਮਹਤਰੀਆ  ॥ 
दीना नाथ अनाथ करुणा मै साजन मीत पिता महतरीआ ॥ 
Ḏīnā nāth anāth karuṇā mai sājan mīṯ piṯā mahaṯrī▫ā. 
O Master of the poor and helpless, O Embodiment of Compassion, You are my Friend and Intimate, my Father and Mother. 

ਚਰਨ  ਕਵਲ  ਹਿਰਦੈ  ਗਹਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਭੈ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਸੰਤ  ਪਾਰਿ  ਉਤਰੀਆ  ॥੨॥੨॥੧੧੫॥ 
चरन कवल हिरदै गहि नानक भै सागर संत पारि उतरीआ ॥२॥२॥११५॥ 
Cẖaran kaval hirḏai gėh Nānak bẖai sāgar sanṯ pār uṯrī▫ā. ||2||2||115|| 
Nanak holds tight to the Lord's Lotus Feet in his heart; thus the Saints cross over the terrifying world-ocean. ||2||2||115||


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 22, 2009)

My own Blessed experience with Thuriya (I think that's probably the best word for it), as well as my knowledge of things like String and 'Brane/Bulk' Theories (both regard Quantum Physics), has led me to believe that - to the Spirit - the entire Universe seems to be 'compressed' into a kind of two-dimensional state; a state in which Time becomes a river you can travel up or down; as state in which the very concept of being 'here' or 'there' loses all meaning!
To slip free from the Mortal Coil - and become 'one' with a LAKE; to FEEL the Fishes, the Ducks, the Reeds in the swamp, the Worms in the muck at the bottom - as if they were a part of you, like a bit of gas pasing through your intestines or a pen between your fingers.....words fail me!
To look up and see the Universe above in a Whole New Way; to shoot up into Space - like some kind of Super Trans-Warp Drive Spaceship - and hover above the Galaxy! To see the Stars for what they really are - Living Beings in their own right!
Ever read Sir Arthiur C. Clarks '2001: A Space Odessey' - or, better yet, 'Childhoods End'?
Do so; He was obviously ONE OF US!!!! Don't judge the former by the Movie alone; only the book explains what was really going on - and I think he was Dead On!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 22, 2009)

A blind man whose eyes got operated was told that he would be able to see the world when his bandages have been removed. When he got to see for the first time, he did not feel the 3D effect. Instead he felt that everything was touching his eyes.


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 22, 2009)

Namjap ji.
What I was 'seeing' in the 'transcended state' (again, maybe not the right choice of word; I was in the 'bardo' - the 'formless realm' - and when I 'awoke', I had a White Streak in my hair that hadn't been there before - so I know I was not having some kind of 'halucination') - I was not 'seeing' with my EYES!
What I was 'hearing', I was not hearing with my EARS!
When I was 'talking', I was not using my MOUTH!
Thus, even though his eyes had been covered with bandages, even if his tongue had been cut out and his ear drums ruptured, this Man would still have been able to experience the things I did - in all it's GLORY!!!:yes:
Still; it's both a Curse and a Blessing. How hard it is, sometimes, to walk in a World so.....after seeing IT! How it COULD BE! The FOOLISHNESS of Mortal Men!
Arrrrgh!:rofl!!: 
(By the way, I'm still far from 'perfect' - which is also why I say it's a 'curse' _and_ a 'blessing'!)
It's very hard to express the experience in words! One does not 'talk' to God - one 'Communes' (like some kind of telepathy; whole thoughts - images, emotions, everything - are transfered all at once. Very Awesome!) with God. 
I see what you're saying, my friend; I still kind of stumble whenever I to try and descibe it all.
I do, however, disagree that Science cannot relate to the experience; I think it can be explained with what's called 'Brane-Bulk Theory', as well as the Ten Dimensional Space of String Theory.
Whatever the case, it's like the Dali Lama says in the Path to Freedom; the Clear Light (soul, spirit, etc.) can traverse vast distances at a whim - it can shrink down to the size of an Atom, or expand to the size of a Galaxy. I'll try to write more later.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

JimRinX Ji,

SGGS has what you've explained. 
Congrats to you for your realization. 
No wonder why you're attracted to Sikhism.

ਸਲੋਕੁ  ਮਃ  ੨  ॥ 
सलोकु मः २ ॥ 
Salok mėhlā 2. 
Shalok, Second Mehl: 

ਅਖੀ  ਬਾਝਹੁ  ਵੇਖਣਾ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਕੰਨਾ  ਸੁਨਣਾ  ॥ 
अखी बाझहु वेखणा विणु कंना सुनणा ॥ 
Akẖī bājẖahu vekẖ▫ṇā viṇ kanna sunṇā. 
To see without eyes; to hear without ears; 

ਪੈਰਾ  ਬਾਝਹੁ  ਚਲਣਾ  ਵਿਣੁ  ਹਥਾ  ਕਰਣਾ  ॥ 
पैरा बाझहु चलणा विणु हथा करणा ॥ 
Pairā bājẖahu cẖalṇā viṇ hathā karṇā. 
to walk without feet; to work without hands; 

ਜੀਭੈ  ਬਾਝਹੁ  ਬੋਲਣਾ  ਇਉ  ਜੀਵਤ  ਮਰਣਾ  ॥ 
जीभै बाझहु बोलणा इउ जीवत मरणा ॥ 
Jībẖai bājẖahu bolṇā i▫o jīvaṯ marṇā. 
to speak without a tongue-like this, one remains dead while yet alive. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਪਛਾਣਿ  ਕੈ  ਤਉ  ਖਸਮੈ  ਮਿਲਣਾ  ॥੧॥ 
नानक हुकमु पछाणि कै तउ खसमै मिलणा ॥१॥ 
Nānak hukam pacẖẖāṇ kai ṯa▫o kẖasmai milṇā. ||1|| 
O Nanak, recognize the Hukam of the Lord's Command, and merge with your Lord and Master. ||1||


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 23, 2009)

namjap ji
Amen! And Thank You! That IS INDEED why Sikhism was so atractive to me. In fact, if I'd known more about Sikhism at the time, the Lord might have suggested a Sikh Guru as a 'Good Example' and a 'Person who will aver what I've shown you, if you are ever challenged by another'.
My Faith was so strong afterwards that I seldom read Holy Books - as it would seem kind of 'disrespectful', as if I were 'questioning' what I was shown; but I did find a kindered spirit in the Dali Lama - who the Lord did recommend, and in whose Books I've found descriptions of what happened that jibe nicely with my experiences.
Now that I know Sikhism, Buddhism, and Hinduism all contain Large Nuggets of The Truest Truth within their teachings, I'll be looking into all of them more thoroughly; as I became disabled in 2000, and I often wonder if it was my 'Dharma' to have had such a thing happen to me - since, perhaps, I should be Teaching Others!
Know this; if it is possible to 'unite' all the various Faiths under one banner, that is what The Lord would want me to do (Shhhh! Don't tell the Muslims! You know how they get when they start thinking your talking about a 'post-Islamic World'! Though I still Love them, too! I have NO CHOICE!)
I'm also Proud of Tenzin (The Dali Lama) for having declaired the pursuit and perfection of ones Scientific Knowledge to be as important as ones Spiritual Knowledge, too. He really 'trumped' the Pope. 
Before I leave this Library, I will have checked out more books on Sikhism!
Thank You Again, namjap ji!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 24, 2009)

> Now that I know Sikhism, Buddhism, and Hinduism all contain Large Nuggets of The Truest Truth within their teachings, I'll be looking into all of them more thoroughly; as I became disabled in 2000, and I often wonder if it was my 'Dharma' to have had such a thing happen to me - since, perhaps, I should be Teaching Others!
> Know this; if it is possible to 'unite' all the various Faiths under one banner, that is what The Lord would want me to do (Shhhh! Don't tell the Muslims! You know how they get when they start thinking your talking about a 'post-Islamic World'! Though I still Love them, too! I have NO CHOICE!)



ਰਾਗੁ  ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
रागु आसा महला १ ॥ 
Rāg āsā mėhlā 1. 
Raag Aasaa, First Mehl: 

ਛਿਅ  ਘਰ  ਛਿਅ  ਗੁਰ  ਛਿਅ  ਉਪਦੇਸ  ॥ 
छिअ घर छिअ गुर छिअ उपदेस ॥ 
Cẖẖi▫a gẖar cẖẖi▫a gur cẖẖi▫a upḏes. 
There are six schools of philosophy, six teachers, and six sets of teachings. 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਵੇਸ  ਅਨੇਕ  ॥੧॥ 
गुरु गुरु एको वेस अनेक ॥१॥ 
Gur gur eko ves anek. ||1|| 
But the Teacher of teachers is the One, who appears in so many forms. ||1|| 

ਬਾਬਾ  ਜੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਕੀਰਤਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
बाबा जै घरि करते कीरति होइ ॥ 
Bābā jai gẖar karṯe kīraṯ ho▫e. 
O Baba: that system in which the Praises of the Creator are sung - 

ਸੋ  ਘਰੁ  ਰਾਖੁ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਤੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सो घरु राखु वडाई तोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
So gẖar rākẖ vadā▫ī ṯo▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
follow that system; in it rests true greatness. ||1||Pause|| 

ਵਿਸੁਏ  ਚਸਿਆ  ਘੜੀਆ  ਪਹਰਾ  ਥਿਤੀ  ਵਾਰੀ  ਮਾਹੁ  ਹੋਆ  ॥ 
विसुए चसिआ घड़ीआ पहरा थिती वारी माहु होआ ॥ 
visu▫e cẖasi▫ā gẖaṛī▫ā pahrā thiṯī vārī māhu ho▫ā. 
The seconds, minutes and hours, days, weeks and months, 

ਸੂਰਜੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਰੁਤਿ  ਅਨੇਕ  ॥ 
सूरजु एको रुति अनेक ॥ 
Sūraj eko ruṯ anek. 
and the various seasons originate from the one sun; 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਕੇ  ਕੇਤੇ  ਵੇਸ  ॥੨॥੨॥ 
नानक करते के केते वेस ॥२॥२॥ 
Nānak karṯe ke keṯe ves. ||2||2|| 
O Nanak, in just the same way, the many forms originate from the Creator. ||2||2||


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 25, 2009)

Indeed! Sikhism does contain more than just _small nugget of the 'Truest Truth'!_
Thank You again, namjap ji!
Looking forward to much more deep discusion and learning of hidden (at least to me, still) truths within!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 27, 2009)

*"SPEAK THE UNSPOKEN SPEECH" *

One who speaks the Unspoken Speech, and remains balanced (even-minded
  in all situations in life)  O Nanak, attains God, the Supreme Soul (sggs 945).
 <><><><>   "_Akath_" is ordinarily translated as "unspoken", and "_Kath_aa" is ordinarily translated as "speech". The choice of the words "unspoken" and "speech" is unfortunate, but there are difficulties in translating; for in the English language there are no exact equivalent to certain words.​ Baabaa Nanak says "speak the Unspoken Speech". That is,  express the inexpressible or utter the unutterable — "_Akath Kath_aa ", "_Akath Kahaanee_ ", and so on. The word "speech" or "speak" looks like doing (physical action). He says, "speak the Unspoken Speech" or "speak without a tongue". How can one speak the unspeakable, and how can one speak without a tongue?​ This material existence is by its very nature paradoxical. It (including human life) consists of contradictions. For example, if there is life, there is death. If there is love, there is hate. If there is happiness, there is misery (_Dukha_), so on and so forth. Human language is also limited, hence paradoxical. Therefore, many religious and spiritual assertions appears to be paradoxical. They may be in any scripture of the world religions, we will find them paradoxical. This is why people continually go on debating, arguing, and fighting about God. They go on hating and killing others in the name of their God and religion!​ It's our _Haume_ (false ego-sense) that sees contradictions. In other words,  contradictions exist only in the limitations of our  psycho-physical personality. There are no contradictions and paradoxes in the Soul-Nature or the "_Joti-Svaroopa_". Since our _Haume_ is of the opposite  of the Soul-Nature or the "_Joti-Svaroopa_", it sees contradictions and paradoxes in everything in the existence. In fact, come to think of it, this life or the existence is beautiful because there are contradictions and paradoxes!​ Baabaa Nanak seems to be asking us to do that which cannot be done (through physical action). In other words, he seems to be urging us to do that which can only be experienced within, which can only be realized within, or that which happens only within, naturally and spontaneously (_Sahaj_). And that experience can only be enjoyed by the experiencer. That is, neither he can speak about it nor express it, nor communicate it to others. It cannot be made to an order or given as a gift to others. The taste of this happening is called "_Goonge Kee Mathiyaaee_" (mute's candy) in the SGGS. One established in this Supreme Consciousness watches the Ocean of Pure Awareness and his little bodily wave as one and the same thing. Radiating luminous rays of Grace, Wisdom, Peace and Joy, the world appears as _Bismaad_ (pronounced _Bismaad_) to him and he experiences "_Bisam, Bisam_" (wonder-struck and amazed).​ 

ਬਿਸਮ ਬਿਸਮ ਬਿਸਮ ਹੀ ਭਈ ਹੈ ਲਾਲ ਗੁਲਾਲ ਰੰਗਾਰੈ ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੰਤਨ ਰਸੁ ਆਈ ਹੈ ਜਿਉ ਚਾਖਿ ਗੂੰਗਾ ਮੁਸਕਾਰੈ ॥: Bisam bisam bisam hee bhayee hai laal gulaal rangaare. Kahu Nanak santan ras aayee hai jiyu chaakhi goongaa muskaare: I am wonder-struck, wonder-struck, wonder-struck and amazed, dyed in the deep crimson color of my Beloved. Says Nanak, the saintly souls savor this sublime essence, like the mute, who tastes the sweet candy, but only smiles (sggs 1302).
ਹਰਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਊਤਮ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ ਸਹਜ ਕਥਾ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਅਤਿ ਮੀਠੀ ਕਥੀ ਅਕਥ ਕਹਾਣੀ ॥: Har gun gaai param pad paaiaa prabh kee ootam baanee. Sahaj kathaa prabh kee ati meethee kathee akath kahaanee: Singing the Glorious Praises (ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ) of the Lord (in the body-temple, saints) have obtained the Supreme Status. God's Praise (ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ) is so very sweet, it is to speak the Unspoken Speech. It produces Sahaj (ਆਤਮਕ ਅਡੋਲਤਾ) (sggs 781).
 ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੀ ਅਗਮ ਅਗਾਧਿ ਕਥਾ॥ਸੁਨੀਐ ਅਵਰ ਅਵਰ ਬਿਧਿ ਬੁਝੀਐ ਬਕਨ ਕਥਨ ਰਹਤਾ ॥: Parabh kee agam agaadh kathaa. Suneeai avar avar bidh bujheeai bakan kathan rahtaa: God's sermon is profound and unfathomable. It is heard to be one thing, but it is understood to be something else; because it is beyond mundane description and explanation (sggs 498).
 As indicated in the SGGS, this "speak the Unspoken Speech" is the Realization of the Indescribable: remaining dead while yet alive (i.e., _Jeevanmukta_),  _Nirvana_ (pronounced as _Nirvaana_ or _Nirwaana_).


 ਅਕਥ ਕਹਾਣੀ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ਕੋ ਵਿਰਲਾ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਬੂਝਏ ॥: Akath kahaanee padu nirabaanee ko viralaa gurmukhi boojhe: The Unspoken Speech, the state of Nirvana—how rare is the Gurmukh who understands this (sggs 844).
ਜੀਵਤ ਮੁਕਤ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰਬਾਨ ॥: Jeevat mukat       sadaa nirabaan: Those who are _Jeevanmukta_, liberated while yet alive — are       forever in the state of Nirvana (sggs 1167).
ਅਖੀ ਬਾਝਹੁ ਵੇਖਣਾ ਵਿਣੁ ਕੰਨਾ ਸੁਨਣਾ ॥ਪੈਰਾ ਬਾਝਹੁ ਚਲਣਾ ਵਿਣੁ ਹਥਾ ਕਰਣਾ ॥ਜੀਭੈ ਬਾਝਹੁ ਬੋਲਣਾ ਇਉ ਜੀਵਤ ਮਰਣਾ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਪਛਾਣਿ ਕੈ ਤਉ ਖਸਮੈ ਮਿਲਣਾ ॥: Akhee baajhahu ..: See without eyes; hear without ears; walk without feet; work without hands; speak without a tongue - like this, remain dead while yet alive. O Nanak, recognize God's Hukam (Will), and thus meet Him (sggs 139).
 Thus,  _Nirvana_ or to "speak the Unspoken Speech" is beyond and unbound by earthly words, expressions, and descriptions: non-dual Oneness (_Ik_) is on the other side of speech. It's essentially the state of inner purity, boundlessness, formlessness, no-_Haume_ (i.e., cessation of all illusions and mirages created by ego), full Awakening within,  _Naam_-consciousness, _Shabad-Surti_, living liberated (_Jeevanmukta_), God-realization, Union with the Universal Mind, Heightened Awareness, Pure Consciousness, Transcendental Bliss, identification with Truth; complete extinction of passions, Self-realization, Enlightenment, full contentment, full detachment, even-mindedness, childlike innocence, and so on. It is also synonymous to awakening, within, of _Gurmukh_, _Kundilini_,     S_atguru_, _Sant_, _Saadh_, _Sajjan_, _Sahib, Mahaan     Purakh_, _Chauthaa Pad_, _Naam-Amrit_, _Anahad     Baanee_, _Anhata Shabad_, _Panch Shabad_, _Anahad Dhuni_, _Anahad Naad_, _Gur Charan_, _Gur Moorati_, _Amrit Dhaaraa_, _Sahaj Avasthaa_, _Anand_, _Brahm Giaan_, _Gobind     Gajjiyaa_, _Baygumpuraa_, _Gaganpuraa_, _Sookh Mahal_, _Bismaad_, _Agam Roop_, _Ratan Kothree_, _Baikunth Nagar_, _Param Pad_, _Pooran Pad _(the state of Perfection)_ Param Purakh Kee Ghaatee_, _Sunn Samaadhi_, _Sahaj     Samaadhi, Nirvikalapa Samaadhi_, _Joti Saroop_, _Dasam Duaar_ (Tenth     Gate), _Jeevan Padvee_, Divine _Darshan_, _Kanchan Kaya_ or _Kaaiaa_, and so on.


ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮਿ ਰਤੇ ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ॥: Nanak naami rate nihakeval nirabaanee: O Nanak, those attuned to the Divine Name are detached, in the perfect balance of Nirvana (sggs162).
ਨਿਰਬਾਣ ਪਦੁ ਇਕੁ ਹਰਿ ਕੋ ਨਾਮੁ ॥: Nirabaan padu ik har ko naam: The state of Nirvana comes through the Name of the One Divine (sggs 1163).
ਜੀਵਨ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਇਕੋ ਸਿਮਰੀਐ ॥: Jeevan pada nirabaan iko simareeai: To obtain the state of life of Nirvana, meditate upon the One Divine (sggs 322).
ਤੂੰ ਹਰਿ ਭਜੁ ਮਨ ਮੇਰੇ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਨੁ ॥: Toon har bhaju mann mere padu nirabaan: Meditate upon the Divine, O my mind, and you will obtain the state of Nirvana (sggs 525).
ਜਾ ਕੈ ਸਿਮਰਨਿ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਨਾਸੈ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਨਾ ॥: Jaa kai simaran duramat naasai paavahi padu nirabaanaa: Remembering Him in meditation, evil-mindedness is dispelled, and the state of Nirvana is obtained (sggs 901).
ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਸੇਵਾ ਮਹਾ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੇ ॥ : Satgur sevaa mahaa nirabaane: Serving the Satguru, obtain the Supreme state of Nirvana (sggs 385).
 ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਭਾਇਆ ਪਰਮ ਸੁਖ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਲਾਹਾ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਜੀਉ ॥: Har har man bhaaiaa param sukh paaiaa har laahaa padu nirabaan jeeo: One whose mind loves the Divine Name, obtains Supreme Peace. He reaps the profit of the Name, the state of Nirvana (sggs 444).
ਬਦਤਿ ਜੈਦੇਉ ਜੈਦੇਵ ਕਉ ਰੰਮਿਆ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ਲਿਵ ਲੀਣੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥: Badati Jaideu Jaidev ko rammiaa Braham nirabaan liv leen paaiaa: Says Jai Dev, I meditate and contemplate the Luminous, Triumphant Lord. I am lovingly absorbed in the Brahm Nirvana (sggs 1106).
ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਜਾਇ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਏ ॥: Durmat jaai param padu paae: Evil-mindedness is eradicated, and the supreme state is attained (sggs 737).
ਸਦਾ ਅਲਗੁ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੁ ॥: Sadaa alag rahai       nirabaan: One in the state of Nirvana remains forever detached (sggs 1261).
ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਲੇ ਰਹਉ ਨਿਰਾਲਾ ॥:    Akath kathaa le raho niraalaa: Speaking the Unspoken Speech, I remain unattached (sggs 943).
ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਮਨਿ ਭਇਆ ਪਰਗਾਸਾ ਪਾਇਆ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ॥: Kahu Nanak mani bhaiaa pirigaasaa paaiaa pada nirabaanee: Says Nanak, the Divine Light has dawned within my mind; I have obtained the state of Nirvana (sggs 206).
ਹਉਮੈ ਜਾਇ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥: Houmai jaai param padu paaeeai: When egotism departs, then the supreme state is obtained (sggs 226).
ਹਰਿ ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਕਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਰਸੁ ਚਾਖਿਆ ਤਿਸੁ ਜਨ ਸਭ ਭੂਖ ਲਹੰਤੀ ॥: Har akath kathaa kaa jin ras chaakhiaa tis jan sabh bhookh lahantee: One who tastes the sublime essence of the Unspoken Speech of the Lord - all his hunger is satisfied (sggs 977).
ਬਾਲ ਬੁਧਿ ਪੂਰਨ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਟੇਕ ॥: Baal budhi pooran sukhadaataa Naanak hari hari tek: Waheguru is the Giver of Perfect Peace to the people with Baal-Budhi (innocent-minded); O Nanak, God's Name is my support (sggs 714).
 This leads to the following  question: "How can this state of _Nirvana_ or the state of _Jeevanmukti_ (living dead) be experienced, within"? In other words, how can this state of "speak the Unspoken Speech" be experienced or awakened (_Pargat_) within, naturally (_Sahaj_)? Does the SGGS give us Guidance in this regard? Yes, in fact that's what the SGGS is all about.


ਕਰਹ ਕਹਾਣੀ ਅਕਥ ਕੇਰੀ ਕਿਤੁ ਦੁਆਰੈ ਪਾਈਐ ॥: Aavahu sant piyaariho akath kee karah kahaanee. Karah kahaanee akath keree kit duaarai paayeeyai: How can we speak the Unspoken Speech of the Lord? Through which door will we find Him? (sggs 918).
 First, this is the state of the mind, "here" and "now", not at some "other time" or "other place". Neither it is after death phenomena; for it's not a post-mortem state! To put it otherwise, it is not futuristic and otherworldly experience. _Nirvana_ is to live the life, NOW, as the result of full Spiritual Awakening and Awareness. So it is a state of the mind in which one is released from the illusion of the false ego-sense (_Haume)_ and its faults: desire,      fear, _Kaam_, _Krodh_, _Lobh_, and so on. 


ਬੂਝਹੁ ਗਿਆਨੀ ਬੂਝਣਾ ਏਹ ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਮਨ ਮਾਹਿ ॥: Boojhahu giaanee boojhanaa eh akath kathaa mann maahi:  O _Giaanee_ (or _Giyani_), understand this: the Unspoken Speech is in the mind (sggs 1093).
ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਆਹੀ ॥: Mann tann antar prabh aahee:  Deep within the nucleus of the mind and body, is God (sggs 824).
 As indicated in the SGGS, for this sublime state to happen naturally within, "here" and     "now", we need  to  become   _Gurmukhs_ (Pure Spiritual Beings). Indeed, to be in the Presence of such a Being situated in the elevated state of spiritual realization (Pure Awareness) is to experience the best that the life has to offer. The very presence of such an Enlightened Being — his calmness; his serenity; his overflowing Bliss (_Anand_), compassion,    and his enlightened  vibes —  others towards a new, Divine Life.


ਧੁਨਿ ਮਹਿ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਧਿਆਨ ਮਹਿ ਜਾਨਿਆ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਅਕਥ ਕਹਾਨੀ ॥:    Dhun mahi dhiaan dhiaan mahi jaaniaa gurmukh akath kehaanee: Meditation is in the  _Dhuni__Naam_, _Shabad-Surti_, Unstruck Transcendental Vibratory Sound-current, etc.), and His knowing (Realization, experience, etc.) is in such meditation. Become the Gurmukh, and speak this Unspoken Speech (sggs 879). (of
 ਸਬਦਿ ਰਪੈ ਘਰੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ਪਦੁ ਨੀਤਿ ॥: Sabadi rapai gharu paaeeai nirabaanee padu neet: Attuned to Shabad, we enter our Home within, and obtain the Eternal State of Nirvana (sggs 58).
ਅਕਥੁ ਕਥਉ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥:     Akath katho gurmat veechaar:    I speak the Unspoken Speech of the Lord, contemplating the Guru's Teachings (sggs 353).
ਇਹੁ ਤਨੁ ਧਰਤੀ ਬੀਜੁ ਕਰਮਾ ਕਰੋ ਸਲਿਲ ਆਪਾਉ ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ ॥ ਮਨੁ ਕਿਰਸਾਣੁ ਹਰਿ ਰਿਦੈ ਜੰਮਾਇ ਲੈ ਇਉ ਪਾਵਸਿ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ॥: Ih tann dhartee beej karmaa karo salil aapaau saaringpaanee. Mann kirsaan Hari ridai janmaai lai iyu paavasi pad nirvaanee: Make this body the field, and plant the seed of good actions. Water it with Divine Name, who holds all the world in His Hands. Let your mind be the farmer; the God will sprout in your Heart, and you will attain the state of Nirvana (sggs 23).
ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮ ਸੰਗਿ ਕਰਿ ਬਿਉਹਾਰਾ ਪਾਵਹਿ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਨੀ ॥: Raam naam sang kar biouhaaraa paavahi padu nirabaanee: Let your dealings be with the Naam, and thus attain the state of Nirvana (sggs 614).
ਅਕਥ ਕਥਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੀਐ ਜੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਮਾਹਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥:  Aakath kathaa veechaareeai je satgur maahi samaai:    They contemplate the Unspoken Speech, merging in absorption in the True Guru (sggs 62).
ਗੁਰੁ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਏ ਅਕਥੁ ਕਹਾਏ ਸਚ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥:     Gur bharam chukaaye akath kahaaeae sach mahi saach samaanaa:    The Guru dispels doubt, and makes us speak the Unspoken Speech; the true ones are absorbed into Truth (sggs 688).
ਅਦਿਸਟੁ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਧੂ ਅਕਥੁ ਕਥਾਇਆ ਥਾ ॥: Adisat agochar paarabraham mil saadhoo akath kathaaiaa thaa:    The Supreme Lord  is imperceptible and unfathomable; meeting the Holy (_Saadhoo_), I speak the Unspoken Speech (sggs 1002).
 But, who is the _Gurmukh_? How does one become the _Gurmukh_? This subject has extensively  been covered in the SGGS. Here is a glimse into it:


ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਮਨੁ ਜੀਤਾ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਾਚੁ ਰਖਿਆ ਉਰ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਗੁ ਜੀਤਾ ਜਮਕਾਲੁ ਮਾਰਿ ਬਿਦਾਰਿ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਦਰਗਹ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਹਾਰਿ ॥ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਮੇਲਿ ਮਿਲਾਏ ਸ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥੭੧॥: Gurmukh manu jeetaa houmai maar ...: The Gurmukh conquers his mind by killing his Haume (false ego-sense). The Gurmukh enshrines Truth in his heart. By killing the fear of death, the Gurmukh conquers the world (materiality, etc.). The Gurmukh does not come to the Court of the Lord by losing (the game of the life: he goes as the victor). God Himself unites the Gurmukh in His Union; only the Gurmukh understands this. O Nanak, the Gurmukh realizes (God through His) Shabad ||71|| (sggs 946).
ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰਹੁ ਜਨ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਅਕਥੁ ਕਥਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਮਨਹਿ ਸਮਾਈ ॥ ਉਠਿ ਚਲਤਾ ਠਾਕਿ ਰਖਹੁ ਘਰਿ ਅਪੁਨੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਕਾਟੇ ਕਾਟਣਹਾਰਾ ਹੇ ॥੧੬॥: Har kee bhagati karahu jan bhaaee || Akath kathahu man maneai samaaee || Uth chalataa thaak rakhahu ghar apunai dukh kaate kaatanhaaraa hae ||16||: Worship the Lord in devotion, O humble Siblings of Destiny. Speak the Unspoken Speech, and the mind will merge back into the Mind. Restrain the restless mind within its own Home, and the Lord, the Destroyer (of pain), will destroy your pain (sggs 1031).
 In nutshell, this is the definition of a _Gurmukh_, a truly religious and spiritual being: he sees without eyes; he hears without ears; he walks without feet; he works without  hands;  he speaks without a tongue; and he speaks the Unspoken Speech! To be a _Gurmukh_ is like standing in a fire without getting burnt! But as time and again indicated in the SGGS, the majority of us remain in the _Manmukh_ state (_Haume_, duality, ignorance, materiality, falsehood, etc.):


ਮਨਮੁਖ ਬੁਧਿ ਕਾਚੀ ਮਨੂਆ ਡੋਲੈ ਅਕਥੁ ਨ ਕਥੈ ਕਹਾਨੀ ॥: Manmukh budhi kaachee manooaa dolai akath na kathai kahaanee: The intellect of the Manmukh is false; his mind wavers and wobbles, and he cannot speak the Unspoken Speech (sggs 1233).
ਮਨਮੁਖ ਮੈਲੇ ਮਲੁ ਭਰੇ ਹਉਮੈ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ॥: Manmukh maile mal bhare haumai trisanaa vikaar:      The Manmukhs are polluted. They are filled with the pollution    of egotism, cravings and evil passions (sggs 29).
 ਮਨਮੁਖ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਲਾਗੇ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਅਗਿਆਨ ਗੁਬਾਰੇ ॥: Manmukh bhram doojai bhaai laage antar agiaan gubaare: Due to the darkness of spiritual ignorance is within, Manmukhs are stuck in doubt and duality (sggs 1199).
 — T. Singh
Sikhism - Reflections On Gurbani


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 27, 2009)

Dear: namjap ji
I think you might find that, rather than translating Akath and Kathaa as 'unspoken' and 'speach', you should, perhaps, consider the English Words 'unexpressable' and 'express'; as to 'express' something 'unexpressable' carries, in meaning, more of the subtle nuances that I think - though I don't speak Punjabi - you've found to be lacking in the words 'unspoken' and 'speak'; but then expressing the vastness - the wonderousness - of 'Bismaad', is, as you say, beyond all 'words' - and it is only 'words' that are involved when one is said to be 'speaking'.
T. Singh has shown to me, through your kind post, that he has a very deep understanding of many of the different beliefs systems - of the various terms that so many peoples and their Gurus have coined for these wonderous things; which both gives me hope that one day we will all be 'one tribe' again (So we can Save The Earth! As it's the only way!), and reafirms my belief that there is a 'nugget' of Dharma at the heart of every belief system - no matter how many Manmukhs might have gotten their hands on the Printing Presses, and themselves put upon the Podiums of the various Nations and Religious Institutions that've strayed from the True Path.
You are helping me, though it's as difficult for me to deal with a strange languages terms as it is for you to do so, to learn the things - the words - that I need to communicate my own experiences to others, in a way that will be more palatable to them; as I no longer feel that you, like many others on SPN seemed to - at least at first, think that I'm afflicted by Haume.
It's hard, at first, to tell other people about this experience, without them thinking that you're bragging, lying, or somehow trying to trick them; when, in fact, when you seem to have found a like-minded group of kindered spirits, the urge to do so becomes more like a _compulsion!!!_
Honestly; at this time I feel 'unworthy' to speak of my experiences with Nirvana this way - but that's only because I've been forced to fight off a Vendetta that some Bad People hired a Bad Man to carry out against me, in 1996; for, in order to continue playing the Game of Life like a Victor, I've been forced to do the same kinds of dishonorable things that they've done to me! This has, however, proven to be a winning strategy; as I was able to, by behaving just a rottenly as they have been, compel them to 'trust me' enough that they eventually became foolish enough to 'tip their hand'. Because a Good Man told me what they were up to in 1996, and because I didn't let them know that I'd been so informed; ever since my true friend Barack Obama took office, I've begun to defeat these really nasty people bit by bit! They weren't expecting me to use their own underhanded tactics against them, you see; they thought I was a 'stupid rube' from some small town in the middle of nowhere, etc. etc.!
By the way: I hope it makes you Happy to know that these are the same Bad People who hate anyone and everyone who is not just like them - including people who wear Turbans! 
Though they've prevented me from fulfilling my 'mission' - which I 'took on' both for myself, and for the benefit of others - by keeping me occupied, diverted; and though I've, generally, not been abel to live up to the High Standards that I'm otherwise compelled to adhere to; I hope that, very soon, I will be free from these burdens, and be able to focus my attention upon the Lord - and the mission I set out upon - once again!
No matter what has happened - what I had to do to survive while I fight these nasty folks; I still know that when I stand before the Lord (once more) I will not be ashamed of what I've done - as it was for a Good Cause. 
Obviously I have a lot of 'pollution' clouding my thoughts right now; but then knowing that these situations have gotten two people murdered does that to the best of us, and the stress of carrying such a Heavy Load - of having such an Important Social Responsibility that I'm yet to completely carry through to the desired end (Murderers, and those who hired their handy work, should be in Prison, wouldn't you agree?) - has been wearing me down considerably.
Thus; I will return to thus post tomorrow, namjap ji, as there is much more that I'd like to say.
For now I leave you with my Thanks and Best Wishes!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

God's Will prevails always. 

Saikh Fareed's Seloks on page 1380 :

ਪਾਸਿ  ਦਮਾਮੇ  ਛਤੁ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਭੇਰੀ  ਸਡੋ  ਰਡ  ॥ 
पासि दमामे छतु सिरि भेरी सडो रड ॥ 
Pās ḏamāme cẖẖaṯ sir bẖerī sado rad. 
Drums were beaten in their honor, there were canopies above their heads, and bugles announced their coming. 

ਜਾਇ  ਸੁਤੇ  ਜੀਰਾਣ  ਮਹਿ  ਥੀਏ  ਅਤੀਮਾ  ਗਡ  ॥੪੫॥ 
जाइ सुते जीराण महि थीए अतीमा गड ॥४५॥ 
Jā▫e suṯe jīrāṇ mėh thī▫e aṯīmā gad. ||45|| 
They have gone to sleep in the cemetary, buried like poor orphans. ||45|| 

ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਕੋਠੇ  ਮੰਡਪ  ਮਾੜੀਆ  ਉਸਾਰੇਦੇ  ਭੀ  ਗਏ  ॥ 
फरीदा कोठे मंडप माड़ीआ उसारेदे भी गए ॥ 
Farīḏā koṯẖe mandap māṛī▫ā usāreḏe bẖī ga▫e. 
Fareed, those who built houses, mansions and lofty buildings, are also gone. 

ਕੂੜਾ  ਸਉਦਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਗਏ  ਗੋਰੀ  ਆਇ  ਪਏ  ॥੪੬॥ 
कूड़ा सउदा करि गए गोरी आइ पए ॥४६॥ 
Kūṛā sa▫uḏā kar ga▫e gorī ā▫e pa▫e. ||46|| 
They made false deals, and were dropped into their graves. ||46|| 

ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਖਿੰਥੜਿ  ਮੇਖਾ  ਅਗਲੀਆ  ਜਿੰਦੁ  ਨ  ਕਾਈ  ਮੇਖ  ॥ 
फरीदा खिंथड़ि मेखा अगलीआ जिंदु न काई मेख ॥ 
Farīḏā kẖinthaṛ mekẖā aglī▫ā jinḏ na kā▫ī mekẖ. 
Fareed, there are many seams on the patched coat, but there are no seams on the soul. 

ਵਾਰੀ  ਆਪੋ  ਆਪਣੀ  ਚਲੇ  ਮਸਾਇਕ  ਸੇਖ  ॥੪੭॥ 
वारी आपो आपणी चले मसाइक सेख ॥४७॥ 
vārī āpo āpṇī cẖale masā▫ik sekẖ. ||47|| 
The shaykhs and their disciples have all departed, each in his own turn. ||47|| 

ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਦੁਹੁ  ਦੀਵੀ  ਬਲੰਦਿਆ  ਮਲਕੁ  ਬਹਿਠਾ  ਆਇ  ॥ 
फरीदा दुहु दीवी बलंदिआ मलकु बहिठा आइ ॥ 
Farīḏā ḏuhu ḏīvī balanḏi▫ā malak bahiṯẖā ā▫e. 
Fareed, the two lamps are lit, but death has come anyway. 

ਗੜੁ  ਲੀਤਾ  ਘਟੁ  ਲੁਟਿਆ  ਦੀਵੜੇ  ਗਇਆ  ਬੁਝਾਇ  ॥੪੮॥ 
गड़ु लीता घटु लुटिआ दीवड़े गइआ बुझाइ ॥४८॥ 
Gaṛ līṯā gẖat luti▫ā ḏīvṛe ga▫i▫ā bujẖā▫e. ||48|| 
It has captured the fortress of the body, and plundered the home of the heart; it extinguishes the lamps and departs. ||48|| 

ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਵੇਖੁ  ਕਪਾਹੈ  ਜਿ  ਥੀਆ  ਜਿ  ਸਿਰਿ  ਥੀਆ  ਤਿਲਾਹ  ॥ 
फरीदा वेखु कपाहै जि थीआ जि सिरि थीआ तिलाह ॥ 
Farīḏā vekẖ kapāhai jė thī▫ā jė sir thī▫ā ṯilāh. 
Fareed, look at what has happened to the cotton and the sesame seed, 

ਕਮਾਦੈ  ਅਰੁ  ਕਾਗਦੈ  ਕੁੰਨੇ  ਕੋਇਲਿਆਹ  ॥ 
कमादै अरु कागदै कुंने कोइलिआह ॥ 
Kamāḏai ar kāgḏai kunne ko▫ili▫āh. 
the sugar cane and paper, the clay pots and the charcoal. 

ਮੰਦੇ  ਅਮਲ  ਕਰੇਦਿਆ  ਏਹ  ਸਜਾਇ  ਤਿਨਾਹ  ॥੪੯॥ 
मंदे अमल करेदिआ एह सजाइ तिनाह ॥४९॥ 
Manḏe amal kareḏi▫ā eh sajā▫e ṯināh. ||49|| 
This is the punishment for those who do evil deeds. ||49|| 

ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਕੰਨਿ  ਮੁਸਲਾ  ਸੂਫੁ  ਗਲਿ  ਦਿਲਿ  ਕਾਤੀ  ਗੁੜੁ  ਵਾਤਿ  ॥ 
फरीदा कंनि मुसला सूफु गलि दिलि काती गुड़ु वाति ॥ 
Farīḏā kann muslā sūf gal ḏil kāṯī guṛ vāṯ. 
Fareed, you wear your prayer shawl on your shoulders and the robes of a Sufi; your words are sweet, but there is a dagger in your heart.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Guru Nanak's Japji says there is a chance for every being whose mind has been polluted by past sins:-

ਭਰੀਐ  ਹਥੁ  ਪੈਰੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਦੇਹ  ॥ 
भरीऐ हथु पैरु तनु देह ॥ 
Bẖarī▫ai hath pair ṯan ḏeh. 
When the hands and the feet and the body are dirty, 

ਪਾਣੀ  ਧੋਤੈ  ਉਤਰਸੁ  ਖੇਹ  ॥ 
पाणी धोतै उतरसु खेह ॥ 
Pāṇī ḏẖoṯai uṯras kẖeh. 
water can wash away the dirt. 

ਮੂਤ  ਪਲੀਤੀ  ਕਪੜੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
मूत पलीती कपड़ु होइ ॥ 
Mūṯ palīṯī kapaṛ ho▫e. 
When the clothes are soiled and stained by urine, 

ਦੇ  ਸਾਬੂਣੁ  ਲਈਐ  ਓਹੁ  ਧੋਇ  ॥ 
दे साबूणु लईऐ ओहु धोइ ॥ 
Ḏe sābūṇ la▫ī▫ai oh ḏẖo▫e. 
soap can wash them clean. 

ਭਰੀਐ  ਮਤਿ  ਪਾਪਾ  ਕੈ  ਸੰਗਿ  ॥ 
भरीऐ मति पापा कै संगि ॥ 
Bẖarī▫ai maṯ pāpā kai sang. 
But when the intellect is stained and polluted by sin, 

ਓਹੁ  ਧੋਪੈ  ਨਾਵੈ  ਕੈ  ਰੰਗਿ  ॥ 
ओहु धोपै नावै कै रंगि ॥ 
Oh ḏẖopai nāvai kai rang. 
it can only be cleansed by the Love of the Name. 

ਪੁੰਨੀ  ਪਾਪੀ  ਆਖਣੁ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥ 
पुंनी पापी आखणु नाहि ॥ 
Punnī pāpī ākẖaṇ nāhi. 
Virtue and vice do not come by mere words; 

ਕਰਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਕਰਣਾ  ਲਿਖਿ  ਲੈ  ਜਾਹੁ  ॥ 
करि करि करणा लिखि लै जाहु ॥ 
Kar kar karṇā likẖ lai jāhu. 
actions repeated, over and over again, are engraved on the soul. 

ਆਪੇ  ਬੀਜਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੀ  ਖਾਹੁ  ॥ 
आपे बीजि आपे ही खाहु ॥ 
Āpe bīj āpe hī kẖāhu. 
You shall harvest what you plant. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਹੁਕਮੀ  ਆਵਹੁ  ਜਾਹੁ  ॥੨੦॥ 
नानक हुकमी आवहु जाहु ॥२०॥ 
Nānak hukmī āvhu jāhu. ||20|| 
O Nanak, by the Hukam of God's Command, we come and go in reincarnation. ||20||


----------



## JimRinX (Apr 28, 2009)

namjap ji!
Once more, you lift my Spirits on a cold rainy Portland, Or., USA morning!
I especially appreciate the qoute from the Sufi, Fareed; but then I think that reaching out to the Suf - in Pakistan, in Iran, in Afghanistan - as well their Sunni supporters in Arabia, is the only way that we'll ever achieve a Peace that everyone can live with!
We've (actually; I've) made good progress with pacifying the Shi'a (some of whom have embraced me as a 'Mahdi', though I worry that my aforementioned anti-vendetta activities will turn them off); and I'm especially proud of Muqtada al Sadr for renouncing sectarian violence - saying it was 'wrong' - and promising not to engage in it any more; which helped us peacemeker types to pressure the Iraqi Sunnis to join the 'awakening committees'.
This has saved innumerable lives; both American and Iraqi!
I guess I'm showing you another (secret!) side of my person and life, here; obviously, what with such a vendetta being worked against me, I've found it wise to do some politicking - and this politicking, this reaching out to those who also crave justice over revenge (which was what motivated the people who hired out the vendetta to do so), has led me to places that I'd never seen myself going before!
They wanted me to, as we say, "Put my money where my mouth is."
You shall harvest what we plant; as ye sow, so shall ye reap; what comes around, goes around.
I know I didn't plant any 'bitter ashes' plants - let alone any 'pain', emotional or otherwise, plants; so maybe it's time that my adversaries harvest what they've obviously snuck into my 'inner garden' and sewn!
There is, of course, a way to erase tha kinds of bad things that, in the course of drawing out from my adversaries the information that I need to 'bust' them, I've had to do myself; and I hope to 'wash away the urine' that these {censored} have sprayed upon me, with a 'shower of Justice'!!!
It's all too much - somedays - to keep facing these very persistent jerks down, when suffering from Chronic Pain at the same time. Sometimes, in my weaker moments, I wish that I could take a Nail Gun and shoot some nails into the spaces between their vertebrae!!! Then we'd truly be 'on a par' with one another!
Like you said; One tries to do thing right thing, but sometimes you just have to draw your sword!


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2009)

> They wanted me to, as we say, "Put my money where my mouth is."
> You shall harvest what we plant; as ye sow, so shall ye reap; what comes around, goes around.
> I know I didn't plant any 'bitter ashes' plants - let alone any 'pain', emotional or otherwise, plants; so maybe it's time that my adversaries harvest what they've obviously snuck into my 'inner garden' and sewn!
> There is, of course, a way to erase tha kinds of bad things that, in the course of drawing out from my adversaries the information that I need to 'bust' them, I've had to do myself; and I hope to 'wash away the urine' that these {censored} have sprayed upon me, with a 'shower of Justice'!!!
> ...



ਫਰੀਦਾ  ਬੁਰੇ  ਦਾ  ਭਲਾ  ਕਰਿ  ਗੁਸਾ  ਮਨਿ  ਨ  ਹਢਾਇ  ॥ 
फरीदा बुरे दा भला करि गुसा मनि न हढाइ ॥ 
Farīḏā bure ḏā bẖalā kar gusā man na hadẖā▫e. 
Fareed, answer evil with goodness; do not fill your mind with anger. 

ਦੇਹੀ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਨ  ਲਗਈ  ਪਲੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਪਾਇ  ॥੭੮॥ 
देही रोगु न लगई पलै सभु किछु पाइ ॥७८॥ 
Ḏehī rog na lag▫ī palai sabẖ kicẖẖ pā▫e. ||78|| 
Your body shall not suffer from any disease, and you shall obtain everything. ||78|| 

JimRinX Ji,

Shaikh Fareed's followers (from the Islamic community are concentrated in Pakistan). Here's the history of Fareed. 
Sheikh Farid - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Where my case is concerned, this tuk of Bhagat Ravidas (Ang 346) appeals to me:

ਗਉੜੀ  ਪੂਰਬੀ  ਰਵਿਦਾਸ  ਜੀਉ 
गउड़ी पूरबी रविदास जीउ 
Ga▫oṛī pūrbī Raviḏās jī▫o 
Gauree Poorbee, Ravi Daas Jee: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਕੂਪੁ  ਭਰਿਓ  ਜੈਸੇ  ਦਾਦਿਰਾ  ਕਛੁ  ਦੇਸੁ  ਬਿਦੇਸੁ  ਨ  ਬੂਝ  ॥ 
कूपु भरिओ जैसे दादिरा कछु देसु बिदेसु न बूझ ॥ 
Kūp bẖari▫o jaise ḏāḏirā kacẖẖ ḏes biḏes na būjẖ. 
The frog in the deep well knows nothing of its own country or other lands; 

ਐਸੇ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਬਿਖਿਆ  ਬਿਮੋਹਿਆ  ਕਛੁ  ਆਰਾ  ਪਾਰੁ  ਨ  ਸੂਝ  ॥੧॥ 
ऐसे मेरा मनु बिखिआ बिमोहिआ कछु आरा पारु न सूझ ॥१॥ 
Aise merā man bikẖi▫ā bimohi▫ā kacẖẖ ārā pār na sūjẖ. ||1|| 
just so, my mind, infatuated with corruption, understands nothing about this world or the next. ||1|| 

ਸਗਲ  ਭਵਨ  ਕੇ  ਨਾਇਕਾ  ਇਕੁ  ਛਿਨੁ  ਦਰਸੁ  ਦਿਖਾਇ  ਜੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
सगल भवन के नाइका इकु छिनु दरसु दिखाइ जी ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sagal bẖavan ke nā▫ikā ik cẖẖin ḏaras ḏikẖā▫e jī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
O Lord of all worlds: reveal to me, even for an instant, the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਲਿਨ  ਭਈ  ਮਤਿ  ਮਾਧਵਾ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਗਤਿ  ਲਖੀ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
मलिन भई मति माधवा तेरी गति लखी न जाइ ॥ 
Malin bẖa▫ī maṯ māḏẖvā ṯerī gaṯ lakẖī na jā▫e. 
My intellect is polluted; I cannot understand Your state, O Lord. 

ਕਰਹੁ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਚੂਕਈ  ਮੈ  ਸੁਮਤਿ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਸਮਝਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
करहु क्रिपा भ्रमु चूकई मै सुमति देहु समझाइ ॥२॥ 
Karahu kirpā bẖaram cẖūk▫ī mai sumaṯ ḏeh samjẖā▫e. ||2|| 
Take pity on me, dispel my doubts, and teach me true wisdom. ||2|| 

ਜੋਗੀਸਰ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਨਹੀ  ਤੁਅ  ਗੁਣ  ਕਥਨੁ  ਅਪਾਰ  ॥ 
जोगीसर पावहि नही तुअ गुण कथनु अपार ॥ 
Jogīsar pāvahi nahī ṯu▫a guṇ kathan apār. 
Even the great Yogis cannot describe Your Glorious Virtues; they are beyond words. 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਕੈ  ਕਾਰਣੈ  ਕਹੁ  ਰਵਿਦਾਸ  ਚਮਾਰ  ॥੩॥੧॥ 
प्रेम भगति कै कारणै कहु रविदास चमार ॥३॥१॥ 
Parem bẖagaṯ kai kārṇai kaho Raviḏās cẖamār. ||3||1|| 
I am dedicated to Your loving devotional worship, says Ravi Daas the tanner. ||3||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Another shabad of Bhagat Ravidas (Ang 345)

ਬੇਗਮ  ਪੁਰਾ  ਸਹਰ  ਕੋ  ਨਾਉ  ॥ 
बेगम पुरा सहर को नाउ ॥ 
Begam purā sahar ko nā▫o. 
Baygumpura, 'the city without sorrow', is the name of the town. 

ਦੂਖੁ  ਅੰਦੋਹੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਤਿਹਿ  ਠਾਉ  ॥ 
दूखु अंदोहु नही तिहि ठाउ ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ anḏohu nahī ṯihi ṯẖā▫o. 
There is no suffering or anxiety there. 

ਨਾਂ  ਤਸਵੀਸ  ਖਿਰਾਜੁ  ਨ  ਮਾਲੁ  ॥ 
नां तसवीस खिराजु न मालु ॥ 
Nāŉ ṯasvīs kẖirāj na māl. 
There are no troubles or taxes on commodities there. 

ਖਉਫੁ  ਨ  ਖਤਾ  ਨ  ਤਰਸੁ  ਜਵਾਲੁ  ॥੧॥ 
खउफु न खता न तरसु जवालु ॥१॥ 
Kẖa▫uf na kẖaṯā na ṯaras javāl. ||1|| 
There is no fear, blemish or downfall there. ||1|| 

ਅਬ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਖੂਬ  ਵਤਨ  ਗਹ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
अब मोहि खूब वतन गह पाई ॥ 
Ab mohi kẖūb vaṯan gah pā▫ī. 
Now, I have found this most excellent city. 

ਊਹਾਂ  ਖੈਰਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਭਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
ऊहां खैरि सदा मेरे भाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ūhāŉ kẖair saḏā mere bẖā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
There is lasting peace and safety there, O Siblings of Destiny. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕਾਇਮੁ  ਦਾਇਮੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੀ  ॥ 
काइमु दाइमु सदा पातिसाही ॥ 
Kā▫im ḏā▫im saḏā pāṯisāhī. 
God's Kingdom is steady, stable and eternal. 

ਦੋਮ  ਨ  ਸੇਮ  ਏਕ  ਸੋ  ਆਹੀ  ॥ 
दोम न सेम एक सो आही ॥ 
Ḏom na sem ek so āhī. 
There is no second or third status; all are equal there. 

ਆਬਾਦਾਨੁ  ਸਦਾ  ਮਸਹੂਰ  ॥ 
आबादानु सदा मसहूर ॥ 
Ābāḏān saḏā mashūr. 
That city is populous and eternally famous. 

ਊਹਾਂ  ਗਨੀ  ਬਸਹਿ  ਮਾਮੂਰ  ॥੨॥ 
ऊहां गनी बसहि मामूर ॥२॥ 
Ūhāŉ ganī basėh māmūr. ||2|| 
Those who live there are wealthy and contented. ||2|| 

ਤਿਉ  ਤਿਉ  ਸੈਲ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਜਿਉ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥ 
तिउ तिउ सैल करहि जिउ भावै ॥ 
Ŧi▫o ṯi▫o sail karahi ji▫o bẖāvai. 
They stroll about freely, just as they please. 

ਮਹਰਮ  ਮਹਲ  ਨ  ਕੋ  ਅਟਕਾਵੈ  ॥ 
महरम महल न को अटकावै ॥ 
Mahram mahal na ko atkāvai. 
They know the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, and no one blocks their way. 

ਕਹਿ  ਰਵਿਦਾਸ  ਖਲਾਸ  ਚਮਾਰਾ  ॥ 
कहि रविदास खलास चमारा ॥ 
Kahi Raviḏās kẖalās cẖamārā. 
Says Ravi Daas, the emancipated shoe-maker: 

ਜੋ  ਹਮ  ਸਹਰੀ  ਸੁ  ਮੀਤੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ॥੩॥੨॥ 
जो हम सहरी सु मीतु हमारा ॥३॥२॥ 
Jo ham sahrī so mīṯ hamārā. ||3||2|| 
whoever is a citizen there, is a friend of mine. ||3||2||


----------



## JimRinX (May 1, 2009)

Dear: namjap ji
As usual, you've done you best to send me sage advice and guidance; though we've strayed pretty far from the subject of the seed/thread, which is the Journey of the Soul.
This is my fault, as I tend to lapse into 'venting' the stress of what has happened - to me, and my beloved community (we often call it 'Little Beruit', as Portland, Or. is a _very _diverse place!) - whenever I start talking to _anyone;_ be they a person siting next to me on the Bus, in a Coffee Shop - or on SPN!
As you've ascertained; certain wretched people whose murderous hearts are filled with HATE, have engaged in harmful actions against me that have been motivated by their desire to, literally, get away with their having Murdered several not-white and/or Jewish persons.
I've also had problems with The Police; as the FBI has done nothing, and one of the Victims was a Mentally Retarded Black Girl - and her murderer is the Son of a Los Angeles Police Officer.
He not only killed her, he slashed open her flesh - then doused her with Lighter Fluid, and set her ON FIRE!
All of this devolved from a little 'war' that I started with the Ku Klux Klan, in 1982; which, though it was the Right Thing to do, and was going against them for the first twenty five years, has been being 'won' by them for the last eight' but then our former President selected a former Ku Klux Klansman, John Ashcroft, to be his first U.S. Attorney General - and that fact provided too much temptation for the KKK to pass up, as I have (correctly) accused him (in my reports to the FBI) of being involved in these deadly events.
Terrorists within - and without, namjap ji! Ugly, ugly, ugly!
Thus, let me tell you this!
I have lived in Baygumpura (or I was, and will be again) - I have perceived the state of The Lords Darshan; as this has been the thing that has sustained me throughout my struggle for Justice!
Worry not for my Soul - for I was blessed with the gift of Enlightenment, namjap ji!
Unfortunately, because the KKK _pretend_ to be 'Good Christian Folk'; because of the 'right-wing' state of my nations politics during the Administration of Bush #2; because of all the loud banging of the 'get those not-Christian' war drums; well....you get the idea! My intergrity has been challenged both by people who are without any intergrity themselves, as well as by those who've been goaded on by them - all in the name of Murder!
They know not what they do, namjap ji! It's so _easy_ for my enemies - who are the enemies of all civilized people everywhere - to 'whip up' these well meaning types into a Righteous Fury; especially when they start saying things about my 'Loving those TOWEL HEADS better than Jesus', etc., etc..
They are lost to people like you and I - no matter how well we mean them. They craddle their HATE in their arms like a Mother would her newborn Baby!
Thank you, again, for the references, for sharing your Belief - and for caring, namjap ji.
I will get over this; I just have to convince Obama and our new USAG, Eric Holder, that their are people in The Law Enforcement Community who are (probably) lying about me, to get themselves out of being prosecuted for Murder!
Then I will be living in Baygumpura once more! Then I will be able to display the Lotus of True Wisdom once again, without well-meaning - but misguided - people trampling it into the dust, because they think I'm one of the many evil things the true evil ones have said that I am.
Pardon me if that sounds a bit immodest; as I said, the Blessing that is the 'souvenier' that I brought  home from my own Spritual Journies, is the Immovable Object upon which these Bad Peoples NOT-Irresistable Force has spent itself, in futility.
Justice will prevail!


----------



## Astroboy (May 1, 2009)

Prem Rawat said this in precise manner that if one wants to look for peace, then look for it within. There is no peace out there in the world. Here's an article from his website: The Prem Rawat Foundation:


*Prem Rawat Answers Questions About Peace*

*We live in a world at war. Is it realistic to hope for world peace?*
When I was a child, I used to be enamored with the idea of “world peace,” and it was a great thought to have. Then, as I started traveling throughout the world and meeting people, I realized there was no such thing. In all these years, I have never come across anything tangible that I could call the world. It is not the world that needs to be fixed; it is people. When people are at peace within, there will be world peace. Right now, people are fascinated by war.

*Why is it that people create war?*
War begins with denial. One group decides that their cause is greater and that the other group's cause does not exist. Causes become greater, and human beings are reduced to nothing.
           People fight because they give more legitimacy to their causes than to human life. In their rationalizations, they have diminished the value of human life. The first time someone came up with the idea that a cause was greater than human life, the balance was upset, and it has continued to get worse. Human beings will fight when they do not understand what life is all about, because in wars we squander life. War does not exist only on the battlefield. At home, without a war, we squander life.

*Many humanists, philosophers, and world leaders have expressed that war starts within the minds of people. Would you agree with that?*
World war can seem tame compared to the battle that rages within a human being. Lifetimes are destroyed in this battle; precious moments are sacrificed; total decimation can take place. The fight within is the biggest battle. We need to be at peace with ourselves because on our own battlefield the “I” is being decimated.
           The unrest within keeps us from finding true peace. As long as there is no peace within, there will always be war outside. The unrest of the body surely brings misery, but the misery that comes from the unrest of the heart is far worse. It has to be the most miserable thing there is. And yet, the heart has been enduring it for a long, long time.

*How is it that we, as individuals, lose peace?*
Each one of us has an invisible thief that follows us wherever we go. What does the thief do? He robs us. Neither doors, nor locks, nor alarms can stop him. This thief does not take money or clothes. He robs us of the most valuable assets we have. He robs us of joy, peace, contentment. He robs us of understanding. He robs us of all those things that are much more important than anything else.
           When we say, “I want peace in my life, but . . . I will pursue it later,” we give permission to this invisible thief to come in. This is his signal. All he has to hear is, “Not now,” and the thief says, “Here is someone I can rob, because he is not protecting his most valuable asset. He is squandering it. He is throwing it away.” And in that moment, we are robbed of what is most important to us.

*Does everyone have an innate desire to seek and experience peace?*
Within everyone there is something that yearns for peace. In times of total chaos, there is a yearning for peace. When there is mistrust, there is a yearning for trust. When we are in pain, something within seeks a glimmer of hope, of relief.
           A human being needs love—to love and to feel love. The question is, what is going to be the source of that love? A human being needs to trust, but what is going to be the source of that trust? What can be trusted that is trustworthy, that will provide the support that is needed in one's life? Similarly, there is no doubt that a human being needs peace. In fact, there is very little anyone can do about that. This is a thirst that is innate to all human beings. The question is, what is going to be the source of that peace?

*How does one come to understand the peace you are speaking of?*
Peace is not necessary in the mind; it is necessary in the heart. The mind and intellect cannot capture peace. They have a different function.
           Peace, joy, and true happiness are not subjects for thought. They can only be felt. There is a feeling behind being alive. There are no explanations for it. It is the feeling that one has to get to—because that is where there is comfort, that is where there is joy, that is where there is satisfaction. It is in that feeling that we need to live our lives. Somehow, we think that we need an explanation of what peace is, but peace cannot be explained; it can only be felt.
           Fulfillment needs to be felt. When we are fulfilled, something inside of us says, “Yes, I am fulfilled.” For a thirsty person, not even a thousand pictures of other people drinking water will do any good. Only drinking water will do.

*Where can peace be found?*
It is within every individual. And it is up to each individual to say, “I want peace in my life.” Societies do not have peace. Societies do not exist; governments do not exist—just people. Peace is a simple thing. It can be felt by the individual. When we forget the meaning of being at peace and only grab onto formulas for creating peace, we have problems.
           What I am talking about is peace within—my peace—not peace outside. Many people think peace will come when they control every single element in their lives. That will not happen. That is not within their reach. It is not within anyone's reach to understand or control everything. All I can do is to understand me.
           Look for peace inside. Even if all the other wars end, as long as the war within us is still raging on, we will not be in peace. If we are at peace with ourselves, then we will have that peace, no matter what outer war is going on.
           There is a smile that nothing can take away. This smile comes from such a deep place of peace and celebration that nothing in this world can take it away. That is the smile each one of us can smile. The peace that resides in this place, in the heart, is the only peace that will do.

*In a world at war, is inner peace possible?*
There is a symphony playing inside. We can awaken to that possibility. That's all it is—a possibility. It is possible to be fulfilled, to be in peace within. It is possible to understand the value of each breath, to acknowledge the yearning for life. It is possible to turn pain into gratitude, doubt into knowing. It is possible to turn all the questions into one answer. One answer. What kind of answer? The one answer that does not have a question.

*How can a person help peace manifest in their life?*
Peace within is not something that can be created or invented. It is a process of unveiling the peace that already exists. It is more a matter of reduction. Eliminate everything else, and peace will be there because it is already there in all of us. When does joy come? When we stop doing all the other things that we do, we feel joy because joy is inherently inside of us. Peace and joy are inherently inside, and when we try to create them, we get further removed from them.

*What kind of peace do you help people find?*
Finding peace inside without any catalysts—finding just you—is what I offer. Nothing else. A lot of people expect that finding peace will make them a complete human being. Not so. Each of us is already a complete human being. We could not be more complete. Nothing can be done to embellish a human being. In the most agitated person, I have seen peace. In the most hateful person, I have seen love.
           When we are in that real place, when there is contentment, then there is peace, then there is joy. That needs to be accepted. I help people understand that there is hope and that there is a bigger purpose in life than all the mundane things we find ourselves caught up in. I tell people that the answer to the need they have felt in their lives has always been inside. If they are looking for peace, the place to look for it is inside.
           This “inside” is where I can help. I show people how to turn inside and find peace within. Without that, what I say would be philosophy. It would be meaningless—a lot of good words, but meaningless. What I offer is a practical way to be in peace within.
           This is an opportunity. This is a gift. It cannot be bought or sold. I am not saying I am a prophet, or I am this, or I am that. But if you want peace in your heart, if you want joy in your heart, I offer a tool to go inside, to connect, and to feel.
           I have the gift, the privilege, to be able to offer this possibility to feel tranquility, joy, peace. It does not matter what you call it. It cannot be labeled. Call it simple. Simple is best. Each human being has the gift of being able to feel that peace.

*Tell us more about peace.*
When a human being truly realizes that there is an absence of truth and happiness in his life, an absence of peace, then a fire comes from within. A real fire to find peace burns for that person from the heart, not from the head. That person starts to search.
           Look for the thirst. It is the thirst within that propels us in the right direction. That is what we need—the rediscovery of the passion for joy. Let that be the driving force.
           When this life feels full, when this breath is not being thrown away, kindness begins to manifest. Kindness is the outpouring of a heart filled with joy. That is when peace comes into our lives. That is when we begin to find the resolution to our problems. It is not that our problems are resolved, but that we find within a simplicity that is magnificent.


----------



## JimRinX (May 1, 2009)

namjap ji.
One more thing; when I made my second journey to the Bardo - which I did in order to ask The Lord if I'd been doing a 'good job' of applying the Wisdom that it'd shown me during the first journey, to the way that I been living my life (about four years had passed) - I took upon myself a Great Burden. 
You see; The Lord was indeed pleased with me. In fact, it offered me to chance to 'stay' (I honestly believe that they'd have found my empty corpse if I'd accepted this offer), and then - when I said, "Oh No! That's not why I returned; I just wanted to know if I was living more Righteously!" (I also wanted to ask another question; but more on that some other time) - The Lord not only praised me for my desire, my willingness, to return to THIS Realm, so that I could complete my incarnation in this more Righteous manner, it also asked me to 'do some work' for it. 
When I agreed, it said to watch out for certain 'omens'; and that I'd know what to do, when they came along.
This is why I have a 'disease' - specifically, a Neuropathy. 
I know this, because the most potent of the Omens related to Medical Marijuana - which, though it is (still) only marginally 'legal' in the US (that's changing, due largely to my own efforts. The Lord, I'm sure, is very pleased with me!), I've had a Doctors approval to use for Chronic Depression since 1986.
Shortly after I moved to Portland in 1995, I was walking haome after an unsuccesful evening of crusing bars trying to find some medicine; as I'd run out of what I'd brought with me, and was worried that I'd have to face down my next depresion episode without assistence (which; though this has not been so hard to do, ever since my journioes to the Bardo; The Good Herb still helps!).
Since The Lord had, in the process of 'reading my book of life' during my first (1990) trip to the Bardo, approved of my decision to break a bad law - to engage in a 'peaceful act of civil disobedience' - by using The Good Herb; my inability to find any, in my strange new home, troubled me.
Thus, I held my hands wide, looked up at the sky and asked, "What's up with this, God? Is this some kind of a SIGN, or something?"
Exactly at the moment that I said the word 'SIGN', I kicked something lying on the sidewalk that I was walking down. Bending down to pick it up - I recieved the First Omen!
It was a Pipe with a lid screwed on the Bowl - packed FULL of The Good Herb!
I did not yet know that I had this Painful Neuropathy - but when I found out, I knew that  it was all part of Gods Plan for me; as, how could I be a Medical Marijuana Crusader, if I did not NEED the stuff myself?
My Life reads like a Propaganda Campaign for the Stuff!
The fact that I took advantage of an Oregon _State_ Law; which is - technically - 'trumped' by the _Federal_ Law; and grew my own Good Herb for a short - but beautiful! - period of time in the early 2000's, was one of the things that the aforementioned enemies took advantage of to mess with me!
May God have mercy on them! Many of the KNEW these FACTS!
Please don't think me 'impure' or 'cursed' for this Fate; I'm 'off the wheel' and my Dharam is to 'Take Action' - not go round and round anymore!
It's all for the Best; many People in America are HURT by these Bad Laws!
It's my HONOR to have a Neuropathy, so that I can FIGHT FOR THEM!!!


----------



## Astroboy (May 1, 2009)

JimRinX Ji,

It takes courage to openly talk about your problems. Below are a few wisdom quotes about difficulties, problems and obstacles:

Trials are but lessons
                  that you failed to learn,
                  presented once again.
                  So, where you made a faulty choice before,
                  you can now make a better one,
                  and thus escape all pain
                  that what you chose before has brought to you.

_~ A Course In Miracles ~


_Difficulties are opportunities to better things,
                  they are stepping stones to greater experience.
                  Perhaps some day you will be thankful
                  for some temporary failure in a particular direction.
                  When one door closes,
                  another always opens,
                  as a natural law it has to be, to balance.

_~ Brian Adams (from 'How to Succeed')                    ~

_Actually, we have no problems -
                  we have opportunities for which we should give thanks…                    
                  An error we refuse to correct has many lives. 
                  It takes courage to face one's own shortcomings, 
                  and wisdom to do something about them.


_~ Edgar                    Cayce ~


_Pain by itself is merely                    pain, 
                  but the experience of pain coupled with an understanding 
                  that the pain serves a worthy purpose is suffering. 
                  Suffering can be endured because there is a reason for it that                    is worth the effort. 
                  What is more worthy of your pain than the evolution of your                    soul?

_~ Gary                    Zukav - from "Seat Of The Soul" ~


_When you welcome your                    emotions as teachers, 
                  every emotion brings good news, 
                  even the ones that are painful.

_~ Gary                    Zukav & Linda Francis - from "The Heart Of The                    Soul" ~


Quotes | Difficulties, Problems, Obstacles - Wisdom Sayings : Pearls Of Wisdom
_


----------



## JimRinX (May 1, 2009)

Dear: namjap ji
Neuropathy causes Physical Pain, not Emotional Pain.
This is a sticky issue, for - as I've indicated - I'm privy to knowledge of several Murders; privy to the fact that few of those who are responsible for them have been punnished.
Therefore; one of the ways that they've tried to get away with these crimes, has been to over-elaborate upon the aforementioned Depression issues - which are completely apart from the Chronic Pain Issues; though I consider both of the Conditions to be part of the Mission that I took on for The Lord.
To this end, both the Ku Klux Klan and their allies in the Catholic Church (I left the Church to take shelter in the Buddha when I was 17, and this was an 'angle' that these {censored} have sought to play to their advantage; a sticky issue indeed!) interfered in process of my applying for my Disability Pension, so that they could get me labeled 'Mentally Ill', then; after the Murders, when it became clear to me that they'd awarded me my Pension for this Bogus Mental Illness Issue quite on Purpose, so as to enable themselves to discredit my testimonies; they interfered with my both of my Appeals, which - like my original application - were aimed solely at getting my Pension awarded to me, for the Physically Painful Neuropathy.
I find it necessary to elaborate upon these issues, as - under the circumstances - it does indeed take courage (in fact, it's almost foolhardy!) to talk about things, like journeying to the Bardo and communing with The Lord! Add in the fact that I agreed to fulfill The Lords request....and you've got grounds, under Christian/Catholic Centric American Medical Regulations, to label me Schizophrenic!!!
This would, of course, be wrong; for if I'm Schizophrenic, then so is every other ex-Catholic Buddhist, Sikh, Parsi, Native American Church Practitioner, Hindu, or Suf who ever experienced/practiced the Bhakti!
You see, these people (the murderers) are willing to sink LOW; they'll use anything they can against me!
Because one of the Victims of their rampage was Jewish, and they got her to do some things that even I find questionable (she _actually_ _was_ Mentally Ill; and so I've thus forgiven her), they've gotten away with saying that they'd, "Rather see the Evil *** (insert Sikh, Hindu, Buddhist; to them it's all the same!) lying DEAD ON THE FLOOR, than to see ONE OF THEM GET IT!!!"
Now do you see why I'm stressed? It's not a lack of 'inner peace' - I have that, it's my Rock of Gibralter!
You should be glad that you live in Malaysia - as I probably wouldn't be telling you all of this, in such a direct manner, if you were in America; it might be dangerous for you! In fact, please let me know if you ever come here; though things are much less tense now that we have Obama - I'd still want to tell my Allies you're comming, and buy you a nice cup of Tea to boot!
I've only scratched the surface, here; and I've told you much of what I have not only because it's nice to talk to a Kindered Spirit, but also because I know my Allies in The Federal Government, The Aristocracy, and the alliance of Non-Christians who I've asked to help me, are reading all of it - so that they can help me fight the Bad Guys!
In America, we 'Red Blooded' Types celebrate - and fight for - our Constitutional Right to practice the Religion of our Choice, in the manner that we chose; and though that means that we are supposed to be strictly 'secular', when the KKK sends a women to have an affair with a Man - and she then tells the Catholic Church that she is Mentally Retarded (not the Murder Victim; she was Black, Sharon Rogers is a White Supremacist!) and that he Raped Her, all that can go 'out the window'!
This, along with the many other things I've discused, HAS happened to me!
I don't see my Physical Pain as a 'Bad Thing' - but, rather, as a Sacrifice that I made willingly, for the Good of Others. This is also how I see the Struggle that I've been engaged, to put the Killers in prison. I took on the KKK knowing this might happen. I knew tha they'd tried to get me drunk and high, then say that I'm addicted; that they'd try to get me robbed from, beat up, made to look like a rapist, etc., etc..
It's all in a Days Work for me!:}{}{}:
I'll keep fighting teh Good Fight, namjap ji! Thanks for the references once more!


----------



## Astroboy (May 3, 2009)

> I've only scratched the surface, here; and I've told you much of what I have not only because it's nice to talk to a Kindered Spirit, but also because I know my Allies in The Federal Government, The Aristocracy, and the alliance of Non-Christians who I've asked to help me, are reading all of it - so that they can help me fight the Bad Guys!


Your post reminds me of what happens in the Deras where Holy Men guised as Sants are indulging in vices with their followers. Such authoritative people cannot be wronged or proven against in the short term.
 But the Law of Retribution works long term.

This bring me to discuss the topic of Law of Karma.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karma


----------



## Astroboy (May 14, 2009)

In this maze of Karma, we need to seek the company of the realized soul. Even though we all have achieved a certain amount of realization, the veil of illusion is hard to break. See how spiritually advanced persons (who live amongst us but who have gone unnoticed) can provide us with the practical guidance by become role models themselves.
Download How Do You Recognise a Spiritual Person? (PDF)


----------



## Astroboy (May 14, 2009)

Here are a few self help articles which may interest someone who wants to get started:-

http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uploads/leaflets/ardas.pdf

http://www.projectnaad.com/wp-content/uploads/leaflets/how_to_get_up_early.pdf


----------



## JimRinX (May 15, 2009)

Wow! So much to say, you've had - namjap ji!
For the last two weeks I have, unfortunately, been been busy fighting with the killers who I've mentioned - and, probably, the Swine Flu!
If I'm right about the latter - then I guess I should glad that I lived through it!
I can only hope that, despite all of the people (all of them trying to get some Christians and White-only Bigots out of trouble for killing two people) who've been harrassing me - to keep me on edge, out of sorts, and themselves out of trouble - that I've not betrayed my obligation The Lord; which is to present myself as the person It's gift made me!
I also wanted to appologize to anyone, like namjap ji, who might have suffered a loss in the Tsunami Disaster; I know my problems must seem trivial to anyone in Malaysia - or Iraq, for that matter.
When I get these muderous matters - not to mention my badly damaged reputation - cleared up, I'm tsure i'll be more inclined to discuss matters of Spirituality - rather than to simply let off a whole ot of steam.
I'll be back on SPN in a week or so!


----------



## Astroboy (May 19, 2009)

*Vipassana Meditation: The Sound Current and Vipassana Meditation*

*By Kiara Windrider*



The practice of the sound current, also known as the divine sound, is a foundational practice of linking directly with the soul and I AM Presence. It comes from the Himalayan masters of ancient India, and is a foundation for the practice of nada yoga,sahaj yoga, Babaji's kriya yoga, as well as Sikh practices like shabda yoga.
    When electricity runs through a power line it  produces a humming sound. Likewise, when higher http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#energies run through  the circuitry of the human body, there is an interface between the two http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#fields that we can hear within our heads as a current of sound. All creation is a manifestation of sound, the eternal OM. This same sound can be heard and felt within our own bodies. You might first experience this as a very subtle tone, so subtle it is almost subliminal. Later, or in deeper states of meditation, it could become so loud it drowns out everything else in its vibrancy.

 The sound current could be experienced differently, depending on the degree of one's inner attunement. You might hear it as a buzzing, or a ringing, or the sound of waves along the shore. It could be a clear ringing tone or the roar of thunder. However it is first experienced, as you bring http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#to that sound it becomes stronger and more coherent, until it eventually merges into the music of the spheres,the primordial sound. The sound current is a very sweet sensation of subtle sound. In the beginning it might help to cover the ears, or go someplace where you can be absolutely quiet. As you become more accomplished with this practice, you hear this tone constantly, and it serves as a continuous link with the soul.
    After some practice you might notice that this  pitch changes as your wave rhythms change. It also changes when you are in the presence of higher vibrational beings like the ascended masters. You can begin to distinguish the energies of the different masters by the difference in tone. Likewise, when you are out in nature, taking the time to soak in the vibrancy of sounds and colors around, you begin to notice changes in the sound current as you connect with various ele-mental energies and nature spirits. As you match frequency with another being through the sound current, you might find that there is a deeper level of that begins to happen. 

  This same principle also applies to areas within your own body. The state of  cellular has to do with the frequency to which it vibrates. As we pay attention to the sound current, it lifts the vibrational frequency of each cell into greater octaves of health and vibrancy. You begin to communicate with your cells, and they begin to communicate with you. This is the foundation for ascension mastery on the physical level. 

Most people first experience this tone inside the head, perhaps closer to one ear or the other. In Shabda Yoga, the sound current is said to usually enter through the right ear, and practitioners are warned not to go out on the sound if it came in through the left ear. If it stays in the right ear, practitioners are encouraged to experience it in the very center of the head. Notice where you hear this sound current. Over time, you may find that you begin to hear it through every cell of yourbody. You begin to observe how it corresponds with various sensations, until eventually the denser sensations give way to subtle currents of blissful light.

 The practice of vipassana is an ancient Buddhist teaching for experiencing full body enlightenment through the awareness of sensations. The term vipassana means insight, -insight into the truths of impermanence, suffering, and liberation from suffering through experience of the no-self. The taught that sensations in the body are the doorway to the deepest levels of the mind, and therefore the deepest levels of enlightenment. Energy follows attention, and as we bring our awareness into our body, its vibrational resonance begins to change. We find over time that what we have experienced as gross matter is teeming with subatomic currents of light. Eventually we enter into these currents, and experience ourselves in bodies of light.

 We begin by learning to simply experience thingsfor what they are, without trying to change anything, without trying to repress unpleasant sensations, without craving for pleasant sensations. As we experience sensations for what they are, we experience the loosening up of http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#knots that we have carried in our consciousness for lifetimes. We bring our attention back and forth through the body, from head to feet and feet to head, all the while remaining in a state of equanimity. Like the sound current, the practice of vipassana meditation is deceptively simple, yet capable of leading us to the highest realms of spiritual experience.
    Emotions may come up to be cleared. As that happens, we simply look to see where we experience those emotions, and translate them into sensations in the body. It is not important to process these through the mind. The body carries karmic imprints known as sankaras or miasms. When these are seen for what they are, without resistance and without attachment, they simply dissolve. Profound physical and emotional  is  possible in this manner, as well as deep levels of soul or God-realization.

Please be aware that all the meditations in this section of the book are designed to take you into deep altered states where unified consciousness can occur. If you find yourself falling asleep in the beginning, know that your submerged mind is still receiving the energy. Eventually, as the bridge gets made, you will find yourself able to access your multidimensional self more consciously.
    The following narration incorporates the sound current and vipassana meditation. For further information on the practice of vipassana meditation http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#worldwide, please visit www.dhamma.org. 

Let yourself listen now to the sounds around you. You are reaching out with all of your senses as you listen. You are -listening for every sound, the spaces between the sounds, and -letting the external sounds take you deeper and deeper into the silence within. Now turn your attention inwards. Listen to the silence. Listen to the sound current within that silence as you let your breath become slow and subtle. The sound current is a rich subtle tone or hum that you hear, either subliminally or audibly, in the center of your head. It is the still, small voice of God within. It is your soul's link into your central nervoushttp://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#. As you open into that silence, feel the gratitude and joy of just being, of being a part of this great divine plan of creation in every moment.     
  Let yourself deepen now into the experience of the sound current.    And now we will combine the practice of listening to the sound current with becoming aware of sensations through the body as part of the practice of vipassana meditation. Bring your attention to the top of your head and become aware of sensations in your body. It could be any sensation it could be vibration, pulsing, or tingling; it could be throbbing, or a sense of pressure, or even http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#. You might experience heat or coolness, or perhaps subtle energies that feel balanced or even. Or perhaps you experience numbness or the absence of any feeling. It is not even necessary to find a name for what you are experiencing. Just experience whatever it is that you are sensing without trying to change anything. Slowly move your attention through different parts of your body. From the top of your head, bring your attention into your forehead and along the http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#, along every part of the scalp, and then the eyes, and deep into the eyeballs. Become aware of sensations and then simultaneously listen beyond the sensations to the tone, to the sound current. It's like a cellular frequency, a cellular vibration.    Gradually moving down to your nose, your cheeks, out to your ears, down to your mouth, your lips, chin, and jaw. Moving down the back of the neck, down to the throat, and then moving your attention from one side of the head through the center of the head, slowly moving through to the other side and then back. And then from the front of your head slowly moving through to the back of your head and then once again to the front. As you bring your attention to every cell within the body, surface as well as deep, energy follows your attention. is waking up, reclaiming itself, remembering. Make sure you are experiencing actual physical sensations directly within the body, rather than something you are only visualizing in your mind's eye.    And now moving from the throat down the shoulders, perhaps one shoulder, one arm at a time. Become aware of any tightness, any soreness in that shoulder, any tingling or vibration or pulsing, the grosser sensations as well as the subtler sensations. Just being aware of whatever you experience without in any way trying to change it, or it. Moving down the arm to the elbow, the surface of the body as well as the deeper muscle tissue and bone. Notice the differences of sensation in different densities.     Let your breath become circular, the inhale following the exhale, which follows the inhale, without pausing in between. As you continue to breathe in a circle, become aware of places where you tend to hold your breath. This is where energy patterns have become stuck in the body. Allow yourself to breathe right through these places. Move down to the wrist now, and then the http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937# of the hand and the back of the hand, all the way down to each finger, and the tips of each finger, experiencing all the sensations, surface and deep, not leaving out any part of your body.    Now starting down the other shoulder and arm, moving your attention slowly part by part down the arm experiencing all the sensations you possibly can without labeling them, without trying to define them or judge them. Just experience it as sensation, pure sensation. Down to the elbow now, moving down to the forearm and the wrist. If you experience pain, become aware of the components of this pain, where it begins, how far it extends, what it is made of. Become aware of sub-sensations within that pain. Moving down your hand, the fingers, front and back, and then the fingertips, aware of slight variances at different depths and layers, vibration, pulsing, pressure, and temperature.    Now move your attention down the front of your  bodyfrom the throat down to the http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#, the lung cavity, the rib cage and the sternum, down through your heart and the internal organs. Slowly moving down to the abdominal area, the solar plexus, the belly, the internal organs in your belly cavity, down to the pelvis and the genitals. You are aware of sensations, whatever sensations you experience, simply being aware, all the while remaining totally equanamous. Moving down the back now, starting with the shoulders and the shoulder blades, experiencing sensations within your spine, the http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#  along your back, the tissues, and the bones. Slowly moving down to the middle  back and then to the lower back.    
Now allow your awareness to penetrate right through the body, from the front of the body through the center and out the back, and then from the back of the body through the center and out the front. Continue this way as you slowly move down the trunk of the body, beginning from the throat, moving through the layers down to the waist and the pelvis. Then bring your awareness from the right side of your body through the center and out the left, and then from the left side of your body through the center and out the right, passing through all the deeper organs, bones, tissues. Allow your breath to continue flowing in a circular fashion without holding or interference. Let your breath become very, very subtle. The more subtle�the breath, the more you can feel the subtle sensations.    And we come down to the buttocks. And now move your attention down one leg, down the thigh, surface as well as deep, front and back, and side to side. Just paying attention to any and all feelings, any and all sensations. Again, without trying to change them in any way, just observing, witnessing, being with, allowing. Let yourself feel gratitude for your body, this wonderful, amazing body, this intricate network of cells and organs held together and functioning in such a miraculous way.    
Moving down now to the knee and the lower leg, really being with your body now, aware of the energy flows, noticing how each flow of energy is arising and falling, arising and falling, in continual change. Moving down to the lower leg, the ankle, the top and bottom of the foot, down to the extremities. Allow yourself to feel all the pulsing rhythms, every -sensation. Allow your breath to be natural. It might change from time to time as your body opens up.     Now moving down the . Down the thigh,  slowly moving down to the knee, back and front, and then side to side. Down  through the lower feeling the subtle electricity, down to the ankle, the  top and bottom of that foot, and all the way down to your toes.    And now we are going to  directions and start moving up the body. This time let's do it simultaneously up both legs, and then simultaneously up both arms. A little faster this time. Once you become aware of your body part by part, you can also sweep through your body, and experience the flows of energy through the electrical channels. So, a little faster this time. Moving up both legs together, starting with the toes, moving up the feet, up the ankles, the lower legs, front and back, up to the knees, up the thighs, through the entire pelvic region.     
Moving up the front of your body, sweeping up to your throat, then moving up the back of the body, sweeping up to your neck. And now starting with the fingertips, moving up both arms simultaneously - up the hands, the wrists, forearms, up to your elbows, upper arms. And then from the shoulders, moving up into the neck, front and back; moving up the face, experiencing all the sensations as you go alongup to the chin, mouth, nose, cheeks, eyes, temples, ears, and forehead. Moving up the back of the neck, all along the scalp and up to the very top of your head once more.     (Depending on time available, you may wish to  go back and forth from head to feet several times more.)
    Now, get a sense of your whole body, together,  as a http://www.experiencefestival.com/a/Vipassana_Meditation/id/1937#unit. And again, listen for the sound current. Notice if it's changed or deepened, and listen again to all sounds within and without, noticing how you've become a part of each sound. A subtle current of sound begins to vibrate through your entire body, and takes you into a deep, deep stillness. Remain in this profound stillness now, letting go of any thoughts, any effort, any activity.     _When you're ready,  gently come back into outer awareness._



    Excerpted from_ Doorway  to Eternity: A Guide to Planetary Ascension, _available through www.doorwaytoeternity.com


----------



## Astroboy (Jun 3, 2009)

YouTube - UNIVERSE WITHIN


----------

